# OWN3D!!



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2008)

post humorous scans of comic characters getting owned. 


*Spoiler*: _example_ 






​


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2008)

List of suggestions.

"Get out of my lawn"
"Go be invunerabe in jersey"
"I did it thirty seven minutes ago"
"You best believe you gonna kill me now"
And remote through the skull


----------



## Gooba (Feb 8, 2008)

this thread

I'll leave this one since it is just comics, but thats a good thread to check out.  A lot of my favorites are in there.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 8, 2008)

*with obligatory "Hal Jordan flying through yellow sign and passing out*

kung fu albert einstein:


one of the most overused deadpool memes:




not that comedic...but awesome IMO:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasori (Feb 8, 2008)

whoa this thread is great.

Man I love comics. I wish I would read some though.

@ Gooba - the scans in ur link need re-hosting


----------



## Sylar (Feb 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gooba (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Taxman (Feb 8, 2008)

^to think that it came from the same issue as "I'll kill you...I'll kill you to death"

xDDDDD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Hatsukoi_Limited_c018.zip"]Chapter 18 by Readable Scans DDL
> 
> I'll leave this one since it is just comics, but thats a good thread to check out. A lot of my favorites are in there.


Heh. I'm hardly ever in the OBD, so I hadn't noticed that thread before. Thanks for the link.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Spidey... You dumb $%#@!_ 






Poor kid.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spidey... You dumb $%#@!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take it that that's in the Ult. Verse?  So does Spidey not have a spider sense or something?  By the way, did he go home?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 11, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> I take it that that's in the Ult. Verse? So does Spidey not have a spider sense or something? By the way, did he go home?



Yep, it's Ultimate Spider-Man Annual 02
Yeah, he has a spider sense. I guess he was kind of "star struck" since Daredevil is one of his heroes.
Yeah... He went home.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 11, 2008)

Classic Barracuda


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hagen (Feb 11, 2008)

not much of ownage, but still humorous 


*Spoiler*: _bullpen bits_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 11, 2008)

Mini-Marvels!!! X3


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Mini-Marvels!!! X3



The Emma Frost..........owned by some random fodder child!?!  Surely you jest.

[EDIT] What's the story behind this?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 11, 2008)

After Magneto tore up New York (Grant Morrisons' "New" X-Men), there was an anti-mutant riot in Salem. Emma was feeling like a bad ass and tried to stop it... BUT Rocks > Psychics


----------



## Sylar (Feb 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> After Magneto tore up New York (Grant Morrisons' "New" X-Men), there was an anti-mutant riot in Salem. Emma was feeling like a bad ass and tried to stop it... BUT Rocks > Psychics



Its a real shame she doesn't have, oh I don't know, DIAMOND skin or anything like that.

Real shame...


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 11, 2008)

The problem is that in her diamond form, she can't use her psychic abilities(the upside being an immunity to psychic attacks). 

The diamond form would have been better, seeing as how diamond people > rocks.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't get it.

Emma Frost survived a giant killer robot crashing into Genosha, but she can't handle a preteen equipped with a rock?!?

For shame.  Who is the asshat responsible for this bullshit?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 12, 2008)

Sunrider said:


> diamond people > rocks.


This is canon.


----------



## Id (Feb 12, 2008)

Paper beats Rock.
FUCK THAT!
Rock BEATS telepathy!


----------



## Sylar (Feb 12, 2008)

Best. Line. EVER! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _lol bullseye_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL! Who was that guy?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Chatulio.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 13, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _lol @ language barriers_ 






​


----------



## Gooba (Feb 13, 2008)

I love American Eagle in that.

"You jerk, beating up people without powers." 
5 seconds later...
*beats up a guy without powers*


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2008)

lol Darkseid slapped bull twice

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2008)

Just so you know, Bulls was turned into a vegetable because of what Eagle did to him (lol)


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Goldilocks. Is. Owned. Mercilessly._


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

Is that Fables?


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 13, 2008)

Some more gems.  I know some of them aren't from comic books, but they're simply too funny not to share.


*Spoiler*: __ 























LIL_M0 said:


> Is that Fables?



Yes


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 13, 2008)

Two more.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Just so you know, Bulls was turned into a vegetable because of what Eagle did to him (lol)



Actaully it was the asskicking plus the restraint nanintes in him.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Two more.



oh shit

what is that second one from


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 13, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> oh shit
> 
> what is that second one from





Unfortunately, HBO foolishly cancelled it sometime last year.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Some more gems. *I know some of them aren't from comic books,* but they're simply too funny not to share.
> 
> Two more.


NONE of those were from comic books... 


*Spoiler*: _... but this is_ 





​


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2008)

layla miller hte makes baby mutant jesus cry


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 13, 2008)

The one with the tiger was  If i was the guy the moment the Tiger was airborne i would have started freaking out.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2008)

Namor brings the verbal lulz


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

And right after that, Namor brought ass whoopin lulz.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> And right after that, Namor brought ass whoopin lulz.



Speaking of ass whooping...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 13, 2008)

On the subject of verbal ownage:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Logan, you're such a block head...


*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh Logan, you're such a block head...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lmfao

I almost crapped myself laughing


----------



## Sylar (Feb 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh Logan, you're such a block head...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That from the newest Wolverine?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> lmfao
> 
> *I almost crapped myself laughing*


 


Sylar said:


> That from the newest Wolverine?


Yep.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

lol @ 'Iron Fist' 
*Spoiler*: __ 







​


More humorous than ownage...
*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## Gooba (Feb 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Newest Wolverine_ 



That was Mystique trying to make Wolverine a bad name.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _crusher creel owned lol_ 










*Spoiler*: _shang chi is really a old-school chinese action movie_ 










*Spoiler*: _thor got owned lol_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _batman > predators_


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Snow White........Owned_ 










*Spoiler*: _Goldilocks: Afterwards_


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Oh, Jack_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Spoiler*: _shang chi is really a old-school chinese action movie_


:rofl

Is that from the MAX Master of Kung-Fu mini?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup it             is


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Frank took April Fools Day a little too seriously...
*Spoiler*: __ 











​


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2008)

Balls of Steel


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 16, 2008)

M-Day = double pwnage
*Spoiler*: __ 





​ 
​


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> M-Day = double pwnage
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, wither

Elixir: You wanna fight jackass!
Whither: You know, if you touch me, you die 
Elixir: Is that a threat motherf*** is that a threat?
Whither: No, it's a, what?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 17, 2008)

I posted that in obd ownage 

I love namor


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 18, 2008)

When I was reading this, I remembered this thread.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm Donna Troy bitch.


Donna​
Troy​


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2008)

"Face it Tiger..."
*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh, great. Peter pulled a Hank Pym.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Oh, great. Peter pulled a Hank Pym.



Will the fagott tree ever wither?


----------



## the_ilest (Feb 19, 2008)

ahh i finnaly got the point of this thread  so heres my favorite pawn moment


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2008)

Two questions: who is he talking to and why is he whackin off in a hotel?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Two questions: who is he talking to and why is he whackin off in a hotel?


1. the invisible man
2. he isnt whackin off he is raping him to death


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








God Bless Ennis


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> 1. the invisible man
> 2. he isnt whackin off he is raping him to death


Conflict of emotions... I'm somewhere between here ":rofl" and here ""


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Conflict of emotions... I'm somewhere between here ":rofl" and here ""



funny part is when he actually dies and Nemo responds to the now non invisible blood.


----------



## bengus (Feb 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Conflict of emotions... I'm somewhere between here ":rofl" and here ""



Problem is its taken out of context if you haven't read the League 2nd series. Believe me, you're rooting for Mister Hyde to do something nasty to the Invisible Man at this point.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2008)

bengus said:


> Problem is its taken out of context if you haven't read the League 2nd series. *Believe me, you're rooting for Mister Hyde to do something nasty to the Invisible Man at this point.*


I don't know man, he could've just killed him... Ripped his head off or thrown him out the window even, but instead he raped the dude to death in a facny hotel. What kind of romantic prison sex fetish does this guy have?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 20, 2008)

Credit goes to a poster on KMC, Darkcrawler.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Whump...
*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## the_ilest (Feb 20, 2008)

well because i love the League of extra ordinary gentlemen i decided to add another one 
*Spoiler*: __ 









this was also the saddest part of the novel when Hyde dies

Also, this aint to bad either


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hyde's a super rapist.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _kalibek bringing the pain_


----------



## Taxman (Feb 20, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Credit goes to a poster on KMC, Darkcrawler.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for trying bub...
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 20, 2008)

ultimate wolverine sucks.
or should i say

ultimate adamantium sucks


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Thanks for trying bub...
> *Spoiler*: __



Bitch slapped by his own hand


----------



## the_ilest (Feb 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hyde's a super rapist.



yes, yes he is  and he is the most anti hero ever.  hyde is the collest hero ever


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2008)

It's as indestrutible as the original, is just that there joints aren't
His healing factor seems to be stronger though it fits a younger wolves


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2008)

this isn't direct ownage its more why Doom owns as much as he does

(its from the Earth X trilogy, link in sig)

Doctor Doom Incapable of Failure

*Spoiler*: __ 












oh and Reed Richards in a pimping hat, what is the WORLD COMING TO


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

Your post lacked humor...


----------



## the_ilest (Feb 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Your post lacked humor...



yes, yes indeed


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2008)

since when did ownage have to be funny?

but if your in it for that then fine




or maybe some Midnighter?


*Spoiler*: __ 





later in issue


----------



## the_ilest (Feb 21, 2008)

Taleran said:


> since when did ownage have to be funny?
> 
> but if your in it for that then fine
> 
> ...



thts better


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2008)

or this page

but I didn't think you guys were ready for this




Car Battery FUCK YEAH!


and


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

Taleran said:


> *since when did ownage have to be funny?*
> 
> but if your in it for that then fine


Lulz was a goal in creating this thread. 



LIL_M0 said:


> *post humorous scans of comic characters getting owned. *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _example_
> ...


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 21, 2008)

Funny.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> "Face it Tiger..."
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



  

What's the story behind this madness?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> What's the story behind this madness?



you really want to not to know, and hope this was all a skrull plot


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> What's the story behind this madness?


She was lurking in the shadows. Spidey mistook her for a henchman and socked her in the jaw.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

That was some "Deadpool yellow boxes" type of stuff there. 

What book is that from?


----------



## Gooba (Feb 21, 2008)

The latest Incredible Hercules, 114.  Can you see why I made this post?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 21, 2008)

I was just about to post that!!! 

Take notes Bendis...


----------



## Gooba (Feb 21, 2008)

My favorite part is the VROOM at the end, it just makes me laugh thinking of the Ancient Greek *God of War* speeding off in a Barbie car.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 













hmmmm


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most Win post of the month!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2008)

SO you guys like the Rock EH



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 22, 2008)

The Punisher vs. Barracuda


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 23, 2008)

The arrow of truth...
*Spoiler*: __ 




​ 
​


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The arrow of truth...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I love those things.  Have they ever been collected before?


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 23, 2008)

They're printed on the back pages of the Marvel Adventures comics (Spider-Man, Avengers, Hulk) and other mini-series (Power Pack and Iron Man, etc.).


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2008)

the awesome of this page will only be realized if you've read either Planetary or The Authority


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 24, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> The Punisher vs. Barracuda
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I gotta say, I am somewhat interested in Barracuda's character now.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2008)

BANHAMMER TIMAAHWARPAAH!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

It's so much funnier when they own themselves...
*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 25, 2008)

Birth of Red Son batman


*Spoiler*: _ They are so boned_


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 25, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Birth of Red Son batman
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ They are so boned_


----------



## Kamina (Feb 25, 2008)

Lmao at some of these comics.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Tuff luck, Chuck...
*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Deviate (Feb 26, 2008)

^ Holy shit! Now that is fucking funny. What issue is that from?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ultimate X-Men 49.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 26, 2008)

Now that is excellent writing. I love how he has one eye shut for some reason.

Don't telepaths have the power to make things float? So, why would Prof. X care about stairs? He can just pick up his wheelchair with his mind.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Not all telapaths are telekenetic, but Ultimate Charles Xavier is. I guess he just freaked out and forgot. Or they did it for teh lulz. 

Just in case you're wondering; he hit the ground face first.


*Spoiler*: __ 



... after tumbling down some stairs.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 26, 2008)

telepaths can read/alter minds

they don't necessarily have telekinesis which is moving the objects with their mind.

Prof. X is a heavy duty telepath...but not telekinetic...Jean Grey is the one with the full array of psionic powers including telekinesis.

*haha...I can't believe the Mister Sinister chucking Prof. X down the stairs in ultimate x-men wasn't posted earlier.

edit:  ultimate prof x is telekinetic?  *doesn't recall this at all*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Taxman said:


> edit: ultimate prof x is telekinetic? *doesn't recall this at all*


Yeah, remember when he picked up a Sentinel?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 26, 2008)

He could lift himself over some stairs when they first go to the Hellfire building or something like that


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 26, 2008)

There was another issue where he was in the danger room stopping machine gun bullets and Cyke walked in, and he something along the lines of him needing to train himself, in addition to teaching the X-Men.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 26, 2008)

> Now that is excellent writing. I love how he has one eye shut for some reason.


In addition to Ult Prof X. being telekinetic he is also a pirate.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2008)

He's also ultimate onslaught


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wolvie and Spidey in Russia:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deviate (Feb 26, 2008)

That was such a bullshit What if story...


----------



## Sylar (Feb 26, 2008)

Damn that's some old school pwnage...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gooba (Feb 26, 2008)

What is that from?  It is awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Punisher MAX... The Nick Fury/ Russia storyline. 

**EDIT** Punisher v5 #17


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Father Flannery, you're such a p*d*p****...
*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Frogs557 (Feb 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Father Flannery, you're such a p*d*p****...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


what... the... fuck...
dude, what comic was that from?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Punisher MAX Presents: Baracudda 04-05


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 26, 2008)

Has iron man EVER beat namor?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gooba (Feb 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Punisher MAX... The Nick Fury/ Russia storyline.
> 
> **EDIT** Punisher v5 #17


Oooh yea, I remember reading that now.  I should have guessed from the stream of swears.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 26, 2008)

@Prof X and the sentinel:  hmmm...was that around the time beast died...if so...I wasn't really paying attention to ultimate x-men at that point...<__<

if it was another time then I really should reread my volumes...<__<


*Spoiler*: _Osiris gets OWN3D in 52_


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 26, 2008)

lmao

owned mericlessly


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2008)

what is that namor issue from?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Father Flannery, you're such a p*d*p****...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Funny thing is that Hemo was actually 20 years old.


----------



## Frogs557 (Feb 26, 2008)

wtf when was there a marvel/star trek crossover? why have i never read this?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Taxman said:


> @Prof X and the sentinel: hmmm...was that around the time beast died...if so...I wasn't really paying attention to ultimate x-men at that point...<__<
> 
> if it was another time then I really should reread my volumes...<__<


Yeah, Beast "died" that same issue.



Taxman said:


> *Spoiler*: _Osiris gets OWN3D in 52_


The first time I read this I laughed so freaking hard that I went to Borders and ordered the 52 trades.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 26, 2008)

It is namor
they just photo shopped him


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Funny thing is that Hemo was actually 20 years old.


Speaking of Hemo...
*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Punisher MAX Presents: Baracudda 04-05



I just got done reading that.  Good series.  They just need to bring back Barracuda.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 26, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> I just got done reading that.  Good series.  They just need to bring back Barracuda.



THat is impossible...

keep reading and you will find out why


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Bring him back... Have you read Punisher 51-54?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Barracuda's twin FTW!!!!

Now, someone get me the name and number of the issue where namor throws submarines at Tony


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 26, 2008)

submariner #2


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 26, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> THat is impossible...
> 
> keep reading and you will find out why





LIL_M0 said:


> Bring him back... Have you read Punisher 51-54?



I have read Punisher 51-54.  And I still say bring him back.  This is comics after all, they shouldn't have done that to him.  They can make up some stupid excuse, because in the end he would be back.

Or they could do like a Barracuda: Origins or past stories or something.  He has a good 20+ years before the Punisher bits.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh Herman, will you ever learn? 
*Spoiler*: _round 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _round 2_ 










*Spoiler*: _round 3_


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I got a feeling he'll be back for a bigger arc.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 27, 2008)

Ultimate Shocker?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2008)

Payback's a bitch.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 27, 2008)

Mid-nighter = win


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hellion (Feb 27, 2008)

The last 3 pages of Kick-ass were pure ownage


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2008)

So were the first three...
*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> So were the first three...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




most win post of the day


----------



## Lal Mirch (Feb 27, 2008)

JLA/Hitman hilarity:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2008)

LMAO!!! That made me thing of Cap and The Punisher during Civil War.

Hey, is Hitman something like DC's equivalent to The Punisher?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2008)

BITCHES DON'T KNOW 'BOUT MY HAMMER


----------



## Lal Mirch (Feb 27, 2008)

> LMAO!!! That made me thing of Cap and The Punisher during Civil War.
> 
> Hey, is Hitman something like DC's equivalent to The Punisher?



In some ways he is; although he has a bit more of a personality


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taxman (Feb 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Robin owns Hal_


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 28, 2008)

Taleran

wtf was that


----------



## Ino♥ (Feb 28, 2008)

funny. xD
good thread here.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 28, 2008)

Jack of Fables...

A true hero.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Taleran
> 
> wtf was that



Kid Miracleman


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2008)

more specificly Miracleman Book III Chapter IV, prelude to one of the greatest fights and issues in comic history


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 29, 2008)

Fantastic... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



​


​ 
​


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 29, 2008)

This thread so needs the Aunt May vs. the Chameleon sequence...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 1, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> This thread so needs the Aunt May vs. the Chameleon sequence...



Mary Jane vs Chameleon is better


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2008)

no...hes a King on land to....


----------



## Amuro (Mar 1, 2008)

It's always nice to see Stark get owned. xD


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2008)

Hagi said:


> It's always nice to see Stark get owned. xD



yes, yes it is


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 1, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> no...hes a King on land to....



already been posted


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> already been posted



Really i didnt see it, even so its  an awsoem scene that deserves ot be posted twice


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2008)

it was posted twice....


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> it was posted twice....



....thrid times the charm?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2008)

how about when venom rips namor's wings?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> how about when venom rips namor's wings?



already been posted hasnt it?

If it hasnt then i will


----------



## Sylar (Mar 1, 2008)

I wish my professors were like him...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 1, 2008)

Taskmaster owns, but why doe he look like a gremlin now-a-days? 

When I saw the cover to Daredevil 105, I thought it was Taskmaster.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I wish my professors were like him...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



the Sharigan aint got nothin o nthe taskmaster


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2008)

I have no idea why Marvel went back to the stupid pirate get-up. UDON's redesign was SO much better. Suitable for a mercenary instead of Taskmaster's original costume.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I have no idea why Marvel went back to the stupid pirate get-up. UDON's redesign was SO much better. Suitable for a mercenary instead of Taskmaster's original costume.



Word,

 i asumed that their must have been a Coppyright thing, cause theirs no sensibel reason to go from Bad ass tactical wear, to...  a cape and spedos...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2008)

Whatever he wants...
*Spoiler*: __ 









​


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2008)

this one and the fables I REGRET NOTHING! are so my thread favorites xD


----------



## Deviate (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like you're enjoying The Pulse Lil Mo. 



Comic Book Guy said:


> I have no idea why Marvel went back to the stupid pirate get-up. UDON's redesign was SO much better. Suitable for a mercenary instead of Taskmaster's original costume.



It is my understanding that the vast majority of Taskmaster fans hated the new costume and preferred the old design. I like both, but Taskmaster looks cooler in his old suit. If we had all Marvel mercenaries looking high tec, it would just boring. His Udon costume looks like some masked-ninja Punisher, instead of his skull masked Cap look.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2008)

170 said:


> this one and *the fables I REGRET NOTHING!* are so my thread favorites xD


That's my favorite post of the thread. 


Deviate said:


> Looks like you're enjoying The Pulse Lil Mo.


That was from Alias, I hadn't read The Pulse yet, but I'm diggin it.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 2, 2008)

^ Duh! You'll actually enjoy Alias more than the Pulse, since the Pulse isn't filled with horny drunk Jessica anymore.


----------



## Twixx (Mar 2, 2008)

Ha, this is an amusing thread.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 4, 2008)

^OMG, Classic!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2008)

Can't....stop....laughing.......


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

It's even funnier when you don't read the word balloons.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2008)

This Is why Johns the Best GL

[/IMG]
[/IMG]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Your post lacked humor...


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2008)

humor is over rated


----------



## Sylar (Mar 4, 2008)

Dumb Brute. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> humor is over rated



Not     really


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 5, 2008)

Zombie Lovin':


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

In that same series a pornstar, unbeknownst to her, slept with a zombie and his ":amazed" broke off.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2008)

Is that the Living Dead?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

No, it's xXxombies. Despite the title and the post I made earlier, it's not a porn comic. I just wouldn't suggest it for the kids.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 5, 2008)

Babies don't have teeth!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Babies don't have teeth!


Zombies have sharp gums.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 5, 2008)

Lot of Zombie comics around these days, or semi-Zombie comics anyway.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Sometimes, bitches forget why he's in charge


----------



## Amuro (Mar 5, 2008)

I love how the sentinels face in the last page is" ".


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 5, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the top pannel is a mutant toddler getting his knees shot off?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 5, 2008)

I didnt notice that

poor crippled kid


----------



## Id (Mar 5, 2008)

OWN3D!!



Link removed


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> I didnt notice that
> 
> poor crippled kid



I did, and hoped it was just a flash, like a minor concusive blast from ciclops, that blasts through walls, but not through cute little mutants knees


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 5, 2008)

Id said:


> OWN3D!!
> 
> 
> 
> Link removed



laughing
so 
hard
cant
breathe
cant
even
say 
more
then 
1
word 
at
a
time


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

Id said:


> OWN3D!!
> 
> 
> 
> here




What book is that from?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh god that's hilarious. I think that's Luke Cage


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm guessing it is page 19 of Firestorm #24.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2008)

now this is a good one


----------



## Id (Mar 6, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> I'm guessing it is page 19 of Firestorm #24.



yup, yup


----------



## Id (Mar 6, 2008)

*OWN3D!!*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Id said:


> *OWN3D!!*


lol.statutory


----------



## Id (Mar 6, 2008)

Pedo the Bear approves of this comic


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 6, 2008)

Id said:


> *OWN3D!!*



Ouch    Dx


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 6, 2008)

Tiny Pwnage:

Good question.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Costume change.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

lol @ costume change.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 6, 2008)

Mini Marvels is better


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2008)

can you say Foreshadowing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Mini Marvels is better


I agree, but Tiny Titans os going in my "read pile" for now.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2008)

this page wins in every way possible


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's so cheesily awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2008)

Skeets meets his worst nightmare


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 7, 2008)

I need sum of dat Alligator tough flesh


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 7, 2008)

Make a wish:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Di@BoLik (Mar 7, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Make a wish:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMFG. In the top 3 of funny in this thread!!


----------



## Frogs557 (Mar 7, 2008)

mersiless 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sylar (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL man the Shi'ar suck. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Frogs557 said:


> mersiless
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


red x 



Sylar said:


> LOL man the Shi'ar suck.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


lol.bird guts


----------



## Frogs557 (Mar 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> red x


here, try the link:

its the pic at the very top.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Frogs557 said:


> here, try the link:
> 
> its the pic at the very top.





*Spoiler*: _posted_


----------



## Frogs557 (Mar 7, 2008)

lol mo it was a good one huh?

heres some more:

Wolverine, for all your skills and power, to get KO'd by THIS guy?


Missing a face, moron?


lolololol.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, Ares is slowy becoming one of my favorites.

And just what was Wolverined trying to do to that deer?


----------



## Frogs557 (Mar 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, Ares is slowy becoming one of my favorites.
> 
> And just what was Wolverined trying to do to that deer?



dude, you dont want to know what he was trying to do.
and heres another epic lol:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Kids say the darndest things...

*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2008)

Cyclops snapped on that guy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Jio said:


> Cyclops snapped on that guy.


lol wut?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Kids say the darndest things...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Ultimate Gambit was awesome...

For all of two issues.


----------



## Frogs557 (Mar 7, 2008)

Jio said:


> Cyclops snapped on that guy.





LIL_M0 said:


> lol wut?


shes talking about missing a face moron? and lol yeh he did snap on him, and lol yeh its fucking funny dude.

ah, summer love...

*Spoiler*: __ 









Spidey owning the Xmen


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Frog you're on a roll man!


----------



## Frogs557 (Mar 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Frog you're on a roll man!



you betcha.  and im just getting started. 

owie, wolverine, you should know not to mess with him by now...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 7, 2008)

All the ones Frog posted were from the original OWNAGE thread in the battledome


----------



## Deviate (Mar 7, 2008)

Cyclops deserved to have that being said to him though and ouch to Summer Love pic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> All the ones Frog posted were from the original OWNAGE thread in the battledome


0WN3D


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 8, 2008)

^ Now that's the funniest post I've read all day.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2008)

That sure looks awfully familiar.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 9, 2008)

I thought that one to be too good to not already be in here somewhere 

so I give you this


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2008)

Answer the Question...
*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't get this.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 9, 2008)

Don't tug Superman' cape.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 9, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I don't get this.




he gets killed by a Mexican wielding a Mining Pick Axe?


----------



## Deviate (Mar 10, 2008)

And while wearing a poncho! The classic Mexican ninja.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 10, 2008)

She learned how to fight...
*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 10, 2008)

And that is.........?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> And that is.........?


... fuggin hilarious, to me at least.


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2008)

her trailor trash like sagging boobies is such a priceless image



Taleran said:


> I thought that one to be too good to not already be in here somewhere
> 
> so I give you this




I hope you are happy, orange juice snorted from my nose now drenches my keyboard


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 10, 2008)

[YOUTUBE=qW5UZRmlFsE]Superman getting his ass kicked[/YOUTUBE]​
Please tell me I wasn't the only one who was nearly booted from the theatre for laughing too loud and too much whilst this scene played out.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 10, 2008)

One of the most satisfying ownages I've ever seen...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Mar 10, 2008)

time for some Aquaman



yeah good one ya Hypocrite


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 10, 2008)

OWNED! 
This one is my favorite.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 10, 2008)

I also posted these in the OBD. IM is my favorite character so I thought I'd post these, before some hater does. Apparently, Tony's budget has been tight post-Civil War because he's clearly been cheaping out on the chin straps.


*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 10, 2008)

Tony Stark is marvels whoopin boy


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 10, 2008)

Do strips count? From Cyanide & Happiness:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 11, 2008)

^ Those made my day! LOL! 

Hulk vs Iron Man (and destruction of $8,000,000,000):


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Frogs557 (Mar 11, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> All the ones Frog posted were from the original OWNAGE thread in the battledome



uhhhh... what thread?


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 11, 2008)

There's a thread like this one over at the Battledome section of the forums, and it's not mainly for comics. 

It seems you just copy-pasted stuff from there to here.


----------



## Frogs557 (Mar 11, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> There's a thread like this one over at the Battledome section of the forums, and it's not mainly for comics.
> 
> It seems you just copy-pasted stuff from there to here.



ummm... i did?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 11, 2008)

Frogs557 said:


> ummm... i did?



Your lying sucks kid


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't have scans but I would submit the first half of "Identity Crisis #3"

in less than 10 pages, Deathstroke manages to pwn:
Flash
Green Lantern
Hawkman
Green Arrow
Zatanna
Black Canary
The Atom


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 12, 2008)

Is that where he used the bombs to corral Flash and stab him and Kyle tried to punch him?


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Mar 13, 2008)

That is the image that pretty much got me to start reading comics. Deathstroke is Batman on crack at times.
*Goes to find the image...*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I don't have scans but I would submit the first half of "Identity Crisis #3"
> 
> in less than 10 pages, Deathstroke manages to pwn:
> Flash
> ...


I just read those. Epic lulz

*uploading 

*Spoiler*: _lol.Slade_


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

^ holy fuck :amazed


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2008)

Poor Kyle, nothing ever goes his way

Always getting the crap kicked out of him, Ion or not


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2008)

Indeed he comes up with the perfect plan to beat them all.

Flash - bait him to a specific place then impale him
Green Lantern - Break his fingers
Hawkman - Cut his wing straps
Green Arrow - Break all his arrows
Zatanna - induce vomitting to stop her from casting spells
Black Canary - puts a fucking bag over her head
The Atom - shoot him with a laser pointer

XD


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 13, 2008)

What was teh theory?  breaking fingers for muscle uncontrol or break concentration?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> What was teh theory? breaking fingers for muscle uncontrol or break concentration?


He was gonna try to steal and use the ring before he got interrupted but Green Arrow. It wasn't humorous, so I didn't bother posting it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

"I will not fail..."

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Taxman (Mar 13, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> What was teh theory?  breaking fingers for muscle uncontrol or break concentration?


concentration


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

lol.Sentry
*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> He was gonna try to steal and use the ring before he got interrupted but Green Arrow. It wasn't humorous, so I didn't bother posting it.



Did the fight end after Ollie stabbed him in the eye or was there more?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Did the fight end after Ollie stabbed him in the eye or was there more?


Yeah, that was pretty much it. After Green Arrowed stabbed him, Slade lost his mind just long enough for the Justice League (I guess?) to do a dogpile on him.

What the hell was the point of Identity Crisis anyways, to show that DC characters had flaws?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2008)

So Green Arrow > Kyle, Flash, Hawkman, Atom Man, Black Canary and Zantanna?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So Green Arrow > Kyle, Flash, Hawkman, Atom Man, Black Canary and Zantanna?


Nah, he just pwned those guys harder. All he did to GA was cut the ends off of his arrows. Which is lulz by default.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, that was pretty much it. After Green Arrowed stabbed him, Slade lost his mind just long enough for the Justice League (I guess?) to do a dogpile on him.
> 
> What the hell was the point of Identity Crisis anyways, to show that DC characters had flaws?



The whole death of Sue Dibny and other stuff that happens sparks the events that lead up to Infinite Crisis, without Identity Crisis the Society would never have been formed among other stuff.  Also ID pissed Superboy-Prime to the point where he agreed to follow along with Alex's plans.

Also without Infinite Crisis, the entire current DC universe would be radically different, plus there'd be no multiverse.

also you forgot that Slade got away because Dr. Light used a solar flare


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

"Did you not see the Slyde punch?"


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Mar 13, 2008)

^ Wow, I'm actually in pain laughing...

Green Arrow was just the only one I believe who actually fought Slade before. So thus the rest were getting raped in moments having never seen the level of craziness Deathstroke is. Plus, he was counting on being able to use the ring at that point and didn't see the attack coming from behind. Big ROFL at the 90% of the brain thing, gotta love it when people use complete logical fallacies to explain powers.


----------



## Draxo (Mar 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Indeed he comes up with the perfect plan to beat them all.
> 
> Flash - bait him to a specific place then impale him
> Green Lantern - Break his fingers
> ...



Can someone post the page where he cut Hawkmans wing straps? seems to be missing from that lot posted.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 14, 2008)

Draxo said:


> Can someone post the page where he cut Hawkmans wing straps? seems to be missing from that lot posted.


My bad, it's posted now.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Taleran (Mar 15, 2008)

because when it hits the weekend

Always bet on Bahlactus Catman


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 16, 2008)

"But I'm the Greatest Green Lantern..." I lol'd hard.

*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: __



What is that from?


----------



## Deviate (Mar 17, 2008)

Thunderbolts, only a few issues back I think. Its the issue right after Venom eats some guy's arm.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah it's either 114, 115 or 118. since those are the issues I "borrowed".


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2008)

lol shouldn't have had Jack the RIpper as his lawyer


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2008)

"The old fashioned way..."
*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 19, 2008)

I lol'd at the idea of Spiderman wearing goggles.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 20, 2008)

Poor, poor Hercules:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 20, 2008)

What's that from?


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 20, 2008)

Justice Society Of America #13.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2008)

someone has to post the last few pages of Y: The Last Man #41


----------



## Sylar (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL Hydra. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasori (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Pic doesn't load?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 21, 2008)

Sasori said:


> ^ Pic doesn't load?



Loads for me.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2008)

Sylar is becaming my pet psycho


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 21, 2008)

"Blacker people have tried" lol...

Why is that panel divided?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2008)

I supose it represents chronology


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2008)

Who could this mystery fighter with the fists of steel be?








*Spoiler*: __ 








Thats Right True Believers 



and as an added bonus

greatness


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 22, 2008)

"Shoot, son... Shoot!"

*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## mow (Mar 23, 2008)

i fucking love every page that has that kid and his old man in Girls xD


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tiny Titans rule!


----------



## Id (Mar 23, 2008)

Ownage
This Plant, pawns anything Superman Prime and any living being (minus a Monitor), by tanking a Universe ending attack.


Will this suffice?


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Save The Lemonade:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2008)

Definately go with "Save the Lemonade"


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2008)

if you were wondering how the idea for the Boys initially fermented in Ennis' mind, look no furthur than The Pro xD

*Spoiler*: _never piss a prostitute turned superhero_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2008)

"Cause you be dealing with a playa now!" 

I love The Pro.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 24, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Save The Lemonade:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Who is GL fighting?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2008)

All-Star Batman and Robin painted yellow so he can't use his ring on them. It's supposed to take place before Hal know how to overcome the "yellow impurity".


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2008)

God damned batman.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2008)

Banhammer, these edited scans are hard to read and suck all types of ass. Leave them in your OBD project...


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't forget, Batman (well, actually it was Robin) painted that whole safehouse yellow just because they we're meeting with GL. And to rub it in GL's face, they kept offering him lemonade.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Banhammer, these edited scans are hard to read and suck all types of ass. Leave them in your OBD project...



You're just being a hater beause you want to get in 


Be pacient!**


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah I haven't found any of them funny either


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2008)

There is no such thing as an unfunny velociraptor moment 

And Lil' mo is hating because Runaways have a regular, while young avengers don't.
Don't worry, Joss Whedon is making sure they loose their series too


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 25, 2008)

And what font are you using? It is made of fail


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2008)

Random PaintBrush Font
Why, wich one do you suggest?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _response to Banhammer_ 





Banhammer said:


> You're just being a hater beause you want to get in


No, not really. 





Banhammer said:


> There is no such thing as an unfunny velociraptor moment


You just posted two...





Banhammer said:


> And Lil' mo is hating because Runaways have a regular, while young avengers don't.
> Don't worry, Joss Whedon is making sure they loose their series too


No, actually I'm hating because "these edited scans are hard to read and suck all types of ass." 


*BACK ON TOPIC *
"You masturbated! XD" 
*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2008)

i fuckign love the FAP FAP FAP sfx. that just topped everything xD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, "Girls" is definately a diamond in the rough. I just ordered the trades. XD


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 25, 2008)

The Sword also seems to be getting more interesting.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2008)

Well Mo, thanks for the constructive support.
I'll try to use bigger resolution and I hope both the jokes and the editing get better as I get more practice.
And maybe I shouldn't use myspace to upload pictures


----------



## Sasori (Mar 27, 2008)

170 said:


> i fuckign love the FAP FAP FAP sfx. that just topped everything xD


Yea I lol'd



LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: _response to Banhammer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

You'll get it soon...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

Best return ever


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Best return ever
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It's even funnier with just the first page.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _You should see me dance the Polka,
You should see me cover the ground,
You should see my coat-tails flying,
As I jump my partner round;
When the band commences playing,
My feet begin to go,
For a rollicking romping Polka
Is the jolliest fun I know._


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

lol @ the masonic bullets


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't Tell Anyone:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

what.the.fuck?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 29, 2008)

That's been my favorite part of the new Buffy series so far.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 29, 2008)

Buffy's a lesbian? Awesome


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 30, 2008)

Now Sarah Michelle Gellar needs to re-enact out that


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 30, 2008)

Water Heater:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Cyborg FTW!:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2008)

Goddamned bullets...

*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 30, 2008)

WTF? Oh noes!


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 30, 2008)

What is that from? Is it a precursor to the Death of Batman, or whatever it is called?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2008)

Maybe... I'm not telling.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2008)

@ batman

Also needs more asian nudes


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Don't Tell Anyone:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Xander still gets all the best lines xD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

You know Cap was thinking it...
*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2008)

I am bothered as to the amount of things in Young Avengers that are "penetrable" after all


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

That's not funny!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2008)

It's capitan america's shield getting punctured by a generic energy gun
It's as Owned as you get


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually...:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 6, 2008)

5 on 1 (you decide if it's fair!) :

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

Banhammer post when Molly pulled off Cloak's cloak it belongs in this thread

also pretty much all of Penance: Relentless #5 belongs in this thread


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Banhammer post when Molly pulled off Cloak's cloak it belongs in this thread
> 
> also pretty much all of Penance: Relentless #5 belongs in this thread


You should post it yourself. It's a lot easier tha waiting for someone else.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 7, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> 5 on 1 (you decide if it's fair!) :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



fap...
fap...
fap


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 7, 2008)

You know...I forgot how satisfying the ending to Annihilation was...really it would make a great movie.


The climax

The ownage

And finally...the middle finger.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 7, 2008)

god that spread is still one of my favourites in all of comics


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 7, 2008)

Lan Medina Goodness:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mow (Apr 7, 2008)

^ the above posts win so very very much. Frist cause it's nova, the second for it's preacher like violence and i demand knowing what title it is


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2008)

That's little bald guy is from Foolkiller (MAX).


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 7, 2008)

Imagine The Punisher and Foolkiller teaming up.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2008)

And with an added bonus, some Dino-Owning feture
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Apr 7, 2008)

170 said:


> ^ the above posts win so very very much. Frist cause it's nova, the second for it's preacher like violence and i demand knowing what title it is



if your referring to DMC's post its Annihilation


----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 8, 2008)

THE FUCK? SPIDER MAN WAS...

*Spoiler*: __ 



MOLESTED???????


----------



## Sylar (Apr 8, 2008)

Everything negative that can happen to Spiderman has happened to him. For some reason Marvel point blank refuses to let 616 Spiderman be happy...


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 8, 2008)

Where was that panel taken from?


----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 8, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Where was that panel taken from?



spider man powerpack: spider mans dark past
scary aint it?

and now time for some superman ownage!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 




now we know once and for all, superman>thor


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 8, 2008)

Does though know what a popularity contest is?
Well


* I SAY THEE NAY!*


----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 8, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Does though know what a popularity contest is?
> Well
> 
> 
> * I SAY THEE NAY!*



Says thor immediately before getting owned upside the head by superman *points to my post above*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

It's hammer time. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mow (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's hammer time.
> *Spoiler*: __



what the hell? what is that from?  poor man... that is what we call manchuking someone...


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 10, 2008)

Countdown #3


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

The most win post of the day.


----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 11, 2008)

More ownage by superman XD

*Spoiler*: __ 








The mailbox, spider man! Hit him with the MAILBOX!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

Superman dosen't own, he only evidences pointlessness


Props on spiderman though


----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 11, 2008)

Juggs + Thor = :rofl


Oh SHIT juggernaut!!!


Dont ever touch my beer again


----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 11, 2008)

sry to double post, but the dang image limit...

God i love it when people randomly punch each other...


And this one... verbal ownage by deadpool...



more verbal lulz 


Its babyman!!!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

Batgirl/Spoiler   ftw!


----------



## mow (Apr 11, 2008)

bats expression is so priceless xD 

you cant get more pwned than this




strolls into a warehouse full of 150 superheros all willing to rips his balls off. calmly implodes all of the superheros, then begans singing ode to joy. 

fucking. massive. cohones.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 11, 2008)

Dom getting pwn'd...by Squirrel Girl? (The image I had was small so I needed to resize and put in the text myself)



Firelord, a freaking *herald of Galactus* getting pwn'd by Spidey in 3 punches.




BTW, in 15 minutes, I'll have Thanos vs. In-Betweener

Edit: I can't find Thanos Quest. Can someone post that fight though? And a couple of pages before it (whatever page In-Betweener was thinking about making Thanos his slave).


----------



## Deviate (Apr 12, 2008)

^ That was an amazing battle for Spider-Man. Classic.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 12, 2008)

neodragzero said:


> An example of why you never want to be the messenger.:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


And for Herc...


neodragzero said:


> Hercules vs Constrictor
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



EDIT:Hmmm:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 12, 2008)

Deviate said:


> ^ That was an amazing battle for Spider-Man. Classic.



QFT

I just think it's funny that a herald of Galactus got KO'd in 3 puches and a kick by Spidey.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2008)

I think it's funny a simbionte defeated a guy made of fire.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 12, 2008)

Frogs557 said:


> Its babyman!!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Now that's comedy xD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

A job for who?
*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 14, 2008)

Fasten your seatbelts!

*Spoiler*: __ 








Emergency exit activated!


batman belted him!!!


Chili cook off!!!!!


Poor wolverine...


I've got power to make grown men lose control of their bowels...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 14, 2008)

Frogs557 said:


> Poor wolverine...



This is Irony.


----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 14, 2008)

This one was so funny i couldnt help but post it :rofl


No, dont jump... i want to throw you...


wow...


Ouchie 


It does us good...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Best.  Line.  Ever.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 14, 2008)

Where's that last one from?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Where's that last one from?


Planetary 02. I right-clicked and checked the properties.


----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 14, 2008)

no more silly faces.


No more...


Ive been having this burning sensation...


The superhero guide to fighting...


I told you joe quesada was evil...


And to think Ive never known the pleasures of a man!


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 14, 2008)

Aww. It's never good to see Darkseid getting pwn'd that bad. I hate it when Darkseid falls to bad writing. Funny nonetheless.


----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 14, 2008)

oh wow...


the sad tale of the chalker brothers...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 14, 2008)

The sad tale of the chalker brothers (part 2)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 14, 2008)

dude, that's like...

*Spoiler*: __ 






any thug that tries to challenge superman deserves death...




Every morning i wake up with a stiff neck im gonna think of you babe...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2008)

Ultimate SuperSpy


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 15, 2008)

OWN3D by a little girl XD great one.

I didnt hit him! *crack!*

*Spoiler*: __ 















Rochembeau!!!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ouch!:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Frogs557 (Apr 15, 2008)

Take your punishment!!!


classic supes ownage... 


Yes.  No.  That's three, bye.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 15, 2008)

Needs to happen more often.


----------



## Holloww (Apr 15, 2008)

good one i think i seen it before but couldnt find it


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 16, 2008)

Poor Hulk!:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

ok Ares just made my awesome list



god I hate Wonder Man


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

Gooba already posted that one months ago.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

That's gonna leave a mark...

*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

I really hate Arcade.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah, me too. But that made me laugh.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 18, 2008)

Can someone post Dream and Azazel's fight from Season of Mists?

"Does anyone else in this place have a problem with my decision?"


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank God someone shut him up...



DAMN YOU IRON MAN!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Some guys never learn...

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 18, 2008)

My favorite part in Initative Issue 11



Even though he gets owned on the next page.



There have been some complaints about the art, but you have to admit the guy knows how to draw War Machine. Although those weird hologram screen things jutting out are kinda overdoing it (the only for the shoulder cannon was enough)


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2008)

Complaints about the art? What are you talking about? Gage is awesome.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just don't ask!:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, this excessive holo-screens kinda take away from the awesome factor. Also, what happened to War Machines face? :S

xing's post always bring teh lulz.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

America, Fuck Ye... "NO--!!"

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

what hapened next?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Daredevil threw a stick at him.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

Win X3


I'm going to look for that one scan where Black Cat wtfpwns the vulture


Unless you can get it sooner than me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't know what book it's from. It's all your man. 

I'd like to see it as well.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh snap, I think I have the book, you know, when vulture and electro team up X3


And then they proceed to face off against Owl I think


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh snap, I think I have the book, *you know, when vulture and electro team up* X3
> 
> 
> And then they proceed to face off against Owl I think


<----- didn't read Spider-Man books prior to Civil War.


----------



## The Rook (Apr 18, 2008)

He's talking about Marvel Knights.  I think it's the only pre-Civil War Spiderman book I have read.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2008)

Marvel Knights Spider-Man. Vulture was in the process of killing off Peter after he was hospitalized after a fight with Electro. Felicia comes in, saves Peter and beats up Vulture for the lulz

It was written by Millar but seemed different from his other work though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Slyde into Destiny...

*Spoiler*: __ 












​


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Slyde into Destiny...



The picture of hulk with that gun is priceless.  :rofl


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Thank God someone shut him up...
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN YOU IRON MAN!!!



I was glad they killed the bastard but then Iron Man ruined it all


----------



## Deviate (Apr 19, 2008)

Everyone wishes Slapstick dead, but you at least have to admit that his line to KIA about his choice in a name was at least funny.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Besides dying, there's nothing Slapstic can do or say that I'd find humorous.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 19, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Everyone wishes Slapstick dead, but you at least have to admit that his line to KIA about his choice in a name was at least funny.



No it wasn't. And Rage calling Slapstick 'heroic' was even more retarded. 

Slapstick = Easily one of Marvel's worst characters.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 19, 2008)

I guess I was the only one...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> I was glad they killed the bastard but then Iron Man ruined it all



True true, Iron Man is the reason for every problem Marvel has every had


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2008)

Am I the only one that does not hate Slapstick? You know you're not that bad when someone stabs you with the most powerfull weapon in the universe and you repply with "You know of course this means war?"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 20, 2008)

Slapstick is a douchebag. Anyone who says otherwise is a douche by default.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2008)

Tactigon is not the most powerful weapon in the world


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes and no, the tactigon is an armory with the most powerfull weapons in the world in it.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 20, 2008)

Its ONE of the most powerful nonreality warping weapons in the universe....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2008)

"Justice Is Blind!" 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 28, 2008)

Tsk tsk, Ollie:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hellion (Apr 28, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Just don't ask!:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That smirk on Logan's face at the end was awesome


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=zFuMpYTyRjw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

lol Spidey
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

The truth hurts. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Daredevil threw a stick at him.



i like how the blind guy is flying the plane. there has to be a regulation against that or something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

He said he was using his powers lik sonar... or some crap.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 30, 2008)

MOAR JOKER SCANS PLZ!


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 30, 2008)

Was that Stan Lee in the last Spidey strip?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, Stan's the Principle of the Mini-Marvel school.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just like Deathstroke teaches at the Sidekick City Elementary.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah something like that...

*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Hellion (Apr 30, 2008)

lol.  For a moment I thought it was a skrull.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

He never got his dvds back...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 30, 2008)

some batman love

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

No witty comments from "the peanut gallery"(me), just read and you'll see the most owned post to ever see the internet... Two for the price of one. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*MOTHER FUCKING OWN3D!!!* ​


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 1, 2008)

That's freaking hilarious


----------



## Juggernaut (May 1, 2008)

Damn, what is that from?


----------



## Hellion (May 1, 2008)

OMG that should close the thread.  How do you top that


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's freaking hilarious


They haven't got a word that accurately describes how hard I laughed at this.


Juggernaut said:


> Damn, what is that from?


Crawl Space: XXXombies 04


Kaze said:


> How do you top that


It can't be done. XD


----------



## mow (May 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No witty comments from "the peanut gallery"(me), just read and you'll see the most owned post to ever see the internet... Two for the price of one.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



[/thread] xDDD 

I just read the issue, everything is epic, espically the opening few pages


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

Yeah Crawl Space is pure win. X3


----------



## xingzup19 (May 1, 2008)

I was the one who posted XXXombies! first! 

If I read issue 4 earlier, I would have posted this.


----------



## Taleran (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (May 5, 2008)

Some douchebag got a hold of my cell phone number and was sending me rather offensive text messages during class.

But he forgot to block his phone number, so I took it and posted it on every bareback sadomaxhochistic gay orgie organizer of whores that I could find and posted his phonenumber as a penny whore


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

Not comic book related. Negged. **


----------



## Banhammer (May 5, 2008)

I'm a comic book fan. I owned someone in real life


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

I know. Didn't you quote me and read the hidden message.


----------



## Banhammer (May 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I know. Didn't you quote me and read the hidden message.



Your sneaky skrull tricks will work on me no longer


----------



## Sasori (May 5, 2008)

Less talk. moar scans.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

Sasori said:


> Less talk. moar scans.


Then shut up and post some scans.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 5, 2008)

Well said. Me gotta find more ownage pages.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

"Go Fish... "

*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

""

*Spoiler*: __ 










​


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2008)

Logan left Kong hanging.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

Is that Ultimate Spidey or some manga crap version?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

Ultimate Spidey. In each storyline of Ultimate Marvel Team-Up was drawn by a different artist. 

**EDIT*
Blame her


----------



## xingzup19 (May 10, 2008)

Don't Mess With The Collector:


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

Another great post xing.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 10, 2008)

This thread needs a jumpstart.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 10, 2008)

Well... Sh!t!:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2008)

He should've settled for raep time. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mow (May 11, 2008)

here lies moe, who died of laughter at 09:29 am.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 12, 2008)

No means no!:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2008)

Is that Wolverine: First Class?

If it is then I am SOOOO picking it up


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2008)

Yeah it's first class.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Agmaster (May 14, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

He doesn't want cancer. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

Now can anyone tell me that Thunderbolts is not awesome with a straight face?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

I can. Those pages were funny, but the Caged Angels story still sucks.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 15, 2008)

Why you shouldn't piss off your little sister:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bergelmir (May 16, 2008)

170 said:


> bats expression is so priceless xD
> 
> you cant get more pwned than this
> 
> ...



I know this is from a while back, but where is this from?


----------



## Taleran (May 16, 2008)

time for some classic batman

first to set the stage





then to the asskicking









all this began when *JASON TODD killed someone*


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2008)

not sure if this goes here but I found it funny


----------



## mow (May 16, 2008)

^ that was brilliant!



warefumetsu said:


> I know this is from a while back, but where is this from?



Garth Ennis' new work; The Boys. it's fantastic stuff


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2008)

They got owned by Arcade.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

I find it amusing how he looks like he just gave himself a facial esfoliation


----------



## xingzup19 (May 16, 2008)

Anyone notice how the images aren't appearing on the thread, instead it's just html links? Or is it just me?


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

there's a one picture limit to posts now
Should be temporary


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 16, 2008)

Very gaybar indeed


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Anyone notice how the images aren't appearing on the thread, instead it's just html links? Or is it just me?


It's not just you. My thread got owned. 

*EDIT

And now it's back.


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2008)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 17, 2008)

Globe *girdling*?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

Teleran, those "balactus" post are fucking lame.


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2008)

Luke Cage fan


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

Nope, just a fan of teh lulz.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 18, 2008)

Be Careful What You Wish For:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2008)

Thanos owns then gets owned.


*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

Into the swing of things...
*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2008)

I lol'd so much reading that issue


----------



## xingzup19 (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Thorn (May 21, 2008)

Since he's going to be back for the SI: Thor tie-in... Beta Ray Bill. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Skrull.


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2008)

actually hes a Black guy currently residing in Canada


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 21, 2008)

From what was last seen in Omega Flight, he was locked in that demonic dimension or whatever.

However he was seen at the end of Civil War #7 at the official announcement of Omega Flight which confuses things a bit more


----------



## Graham Aker (May 21, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Be Careful What You Wish For:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Lawl, what comic is that?


----------



## mow (May 21, 2008)

xxxombies. it's win incarnate xD


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

I deem the person that psots scans of M vrushing an iphone in Rahne's face the winner of  this page


----------



## xingzup19 (May 21, 2008)

@Banhammer:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hellion (May 21, 2008)

Now I must download buy xxxombies


----------



## Ark 2.0 (May 21, 2008)

ARGH...I find this one rather amusing...argh


----------



## xingzup19 (May 21, 2008)

@Kaze
You won't regret it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2008)

Ark 11.0 said:


> ARGH...I find this one rather amusing...argh



What's even more badass is that looking into Judge Death's eyes is pretty much instant death.

Judge Dredd looks into his eyes, and THEN puts his fist through it.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 21, 2008)

HERBIE FTW! :

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> @Banhammer:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I command everyone to proceed to properly rep you


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> HERBIE FTW! :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soldier (May 24, 2008)

Lol I've had so many lulz from this already


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2008)

WTF?!


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (May 25, 2008)

Is that the Lex Luthor Man of Steel I've been hearing about?


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

now it's Grant Morrison's ASS #11, out Wednesday

Man of Steel is from the guy who writes 100 bullets, can't rmemeber the plot though


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2008)

Brian Azzarello.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

yeah him, he wrote a lot of Superman stories before he took a break from everything to concentrate on 100 Bullets, he and Risso even did a Batman run

L:MoS


> Lex Luthor: Man of Steel is a five-issue mini-series written by Brian Azzarello, drawn by Lee Bermejo, and coloured by Dave Stewart with the titular Lex Luthor as lead character. The covers are also drawn by Bermejo.
> 
> It is a story in which readers get a glimpse into the mind of Superman's longtime foe. It reveals why Luthor chooses to be the proverbial thorn in the Man of Steel's side, to save humanity from an untrustworthy alien being that Luthor views to be a threat to humanity.


----------



## mow (May 26, 2008)

LL:MoS is the finest addition to the Supes mythos ever. 

and the artwork is the fucking tits


----------



## Frogs557 (May 27, 2008)

Roosterteeth are made of the pwnage XD

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2008)

^LOL ironman one was funny.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

hahahahahah


----------



## mow (May 30, 2008)

sheer brilliance


----------



## Taleran (May 30, 2008)

Thor 9


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xingzup19 (May 30, 2008)

^


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2008)

Taleran, I laughed so hard at this and the "two points" from the other thread.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (May 31, 2008)

Giant metallic pacman.


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> hahahahahah



^LOL what is that from?


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

Kick-Ass #3 on sale Wednesday


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2008)

DC #826 is the most awesome single issue ever


----------



## Taleran (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## The Sentry (Jun 2, 2008)

^^How is that being owned?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 2, 2008)

You the reader are being owned


by the sheer fucking awesome of Spiderman and Doctor Doom having a lightsaber fight


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2008)

Taleran said:


> You the reader are being owned
> 
> 
> by the sheer fucking awesome of Spiderman and Doctor Doom having a lightsaber fight



His story checks out.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 3, 2008)

Iron Man vs Kung Fu Panda


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> DC #826 is the most awesome single issue ever



God bless you Joker


----------



## Sasori (Jun 3, 2008)

Taleran said:


> You the reader are being owned
> 
> 
> by the sheer fucking awesome of Spiderman and Doctor Doom having a lightsaber fight


  

This post is epic xD


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2008)

made the x-men his bitch while holding Hororo MunHo in one hand, and the pimp cup in the other


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 4, 2008)

Dooms got a sexy black bitch on his right arm....like all pimps do


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2008)

anyone have that image from Nextwave, when the Celestials pwn Machine Man?


----------



## Frogs557 (Jun 4, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Iron Man vs Kung Fu Panda



oh god, that is so fukin funny.  I laughed so hard watching that.  "So it was good"
"Until dark night comes out, then youre screwed."
LOL!  that was great *repz*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Dooms got a sexy black bitch on his right arm....like all pimps do



Notice the way her tits tils upwards


----------



## Deviate (Jun 4, 2008)

I predict Kick-Ass newest issue will have a few posts here. It Kicked Ass


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> made the x-men his bitch while holding *Hororo MunHo* in one hand, and the pimp cup in the other


I should kill you...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2008)

D'oh! 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Just in case you were wondering: Homer's naked because he scored tickets to a cheap summer retreat... It turened ouy yo be a nudist camp.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

I predict that Hit-Girl (solicits for KickAss 4 name her) will be a JBD celestial


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> anyone have that image from Nextwave, when the Celestials pwn Machine Man?



Something similar happened in Marvel Comics Presents


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2008)

some may not consider this ownage but it is amazingly awesome


----------



## mow (Jun 5, 2008)

words fail me XD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 5, 2008)

I am struggling to come to terms of that not being photoshopped......


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2008)

Taleran said:


> some may not consider this ownage but it is amazingly awesome


wtf?!


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 5, 2008)

Taleran said:


> some may not consider this ownage but it is amazingly awesome



Another case of the reader being owned.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I should kill you...



Well she is looking particularly slutty in there, and I only used that "play of words" to illustrate how Pimp Dr Doom is


----------



## Frogs557 (Jun 5, 2008)

Guy gardner... you has gets OWN3D!

*Spoiler*: __ 









Deadpool gets owned 


Have faith in cod 

*Spoiler*: __ 





LOLZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  BUDDY, YOU HAVE BEEN OWN3D!!!!!


----------



## Frogs557 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ow... that hurt my hand... lol


Dont bother drawing your firearm maam

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Frogs557 (Jun 5, 2008)

Owned by a giant dragon.


Vote for fleming 

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








Owned with cupcakes!


Batman gets wonderpwned

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mow (Jun 5, 2008)

XDDD @ MEEP MEEP. GLORY!


----------



## Frogs557 (Jun 5, 2008)

mow said:


> XDDD @ MEEP MEEP. GLORY!



if you like it that much, feel free to rep me if you want ^_~


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2008)

time for a story




which leads to getting some info from some thugs





then we learn the only person able to defeat the batman




> That’s right: The head injury that was mentioned back on page three of the first issue has caused Batman to go completely insane and attempt to bump off his alter ego.
> 
> As to why Batman has a Crushing Wall Trap™ installed in his own basement, that’s never really addressed, but it doesn’t really matter in the end. Robin shows up dressed as Thomas Wayne and shocks Batman out of his temporary dementia, everything works out okay, and we all learn a valuable lesson:
> 
> ...


----------



## Frogs557 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:
That’s right: The head injury that was mentioned back on page three of the first issue has caused Batman to go completely insane and attempt to bump off his alter ego.

As to why Batman has a Crushing Wall Trap™ installed in his own basement, that’s never really addressed, but it doesn’t really matter in the end. Robin shows up dressed as Thomas Wayne and shocks Batman out of his temporary dementia, everything works out okay, and we all learn a valuable lesson:

The only man awesome enough to destroy the Batman… is the Batman himself.

And that’s real.
_________________

Lol that made me laugh.  Those scans are classics.  great job taleran. *reps*


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 5, 2008)

Taleran said:


> some may not consider this ownage but it is amazingly awesome
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


*blinks*


*blinks*


 Has anyone pm'ed Gooba?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 5, 2008)

He'll find out sooner or later.


----------



## Galt (Jun 5, 2008)

Yup, Chris's Invincible Super-Blog once again proves itself a fine collection of pure ownage.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 5, 2008)

Taleran said:


> some may not consider this ownage but it is amazingly awesome


Are you fucking serious?  Hell yes!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2008)

you must change your avatar

or sig

it must be done

HOORAY GOOBA!


----------



## Gooba (Jun 5, 2008)

What comic is this from?  It is amazing.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2008)

Adventure Comics #323's “The Eight Impossible Missions”
also
Showcase Presents: Legion of Super-Heroes, Vol. 2


Evolutionary Buzz Saw Blades

Yep


----------



## Frogs557 (Jun 5, 2008)

gooba, that comic bumped you up in power scale.  You are now a skyfather, equal to the immortal banhammer.  I bow to your dino throwing awesomeness.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 5, 2008)

Frogs557 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



WOW, too awesome.  This needs to be immortalized on my wall in poster form post haste.


----------



## Frogs557 (Jun 5, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> WOW, too awesome.  This needs to be immortalized on my wall in poster form post haste.


well here's the website for the artist that drew it:

He's got some really awesome and funny stuff on there.  check it out, its worth your time.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2008)

"May your beard grow inward"


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine is better.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 5, 2008)

Gooba wins! Hooray for Gooba!



Frogs557 said:


> well here's the website for the artist that drew it:
> 
> He's got some really awesome and funny stuff on there.  check it out, its worth your time.


Alan Davis is a legend.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _LOL @ The Watcher_


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2008)

.... Loeb is not cannon. In fact whatever he writes, the oposite is what was suposed to be written.

I mean, how much better would it be if the hulk decided to start giving the Watcher lip and Uatu wtfpwned with one finger?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 6, 2008)

this might be a repost but...I don't care


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2008)

Quesada wanted spider kid to be wanked a little harder





And that's the power of the hammer


----------



## Frogs557 (Jun 6, 2008)

Taxman said:


> this might be a repost but...I don't care
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 







oh god.  ive been wanting to post that here, bu couldnt find scans.  I love you i love you i love you.  *reps*


----------



## Sylar (Jun 6, 2008)

Nick Fury! F#CK YEAH!!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 












Continued...


----------



## Sylar (Jun 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 










I win.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2008)

"friend! Nobody fucking won!" 


Banhammer, what book is Asgardian-Spidey from?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2008)

Marvel Adventures, it's on the 0day now.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm thinking Marvel Adventures Spider-Man.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Marvel Adventures, it's on the 0day now.


 


xingzup19 said:


> I'm thinking Marvel Adventures Spider-Man.


Thanks.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2008)

It's pretty lame, but it had ASGARDIAN Spider-man
Not just Asgardian Spider-man, but SPIDER-MAN WITH MJOLNIR pwning all the Asgardians.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2008)

I kinda liked it. I made me think of one of Ultimate Spider-Man.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2008)

You know what, me too.

And he beat heimdal. That was sweet


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol yeh Heimdal fell of the Rainbow bridge


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2008)

first I was  then I was


----------



## Taleran (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't think you can compare with this




and in case that isn't enough ownage


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> first I was  then I was



She's a furry...the deserve saddness


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 7, 2008)

Found these while searching on Deviant Art.  The last one might be the only ownage one.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 7, 2008)

would really like to find out where I got this from.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nae'Bliss, that's from Thor 3.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 7, 2008)

Thor is awesome


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 7, 2008)

Tsk tsk tsk:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2008)

Idiot.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 8, 2008)

See when people tell you to throw your weight into a punch they mean it.


Cyclops however takes this to a whole new level



impressive balance feat aswell


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 8, 2008)

G'nort:


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 8, 2008)

LOL Batman and Robin


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 8, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Tsk tsk tsk:



Spidey just flicked Wolverine away with a huge elastic band xD


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2008)

not in a comic but still Gaiman got a bit owned



> COMIC URBAN LEGEND: Neil Gaiman reworked his Phantom Stranger proposal into Sandman.
> 
> STATUS: Basically True
> 
> ...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank God for rejections


----------



## Frogs557 (Jun 9, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nick fury, proudly strangling people with their own intestines since 1988.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 9, 2008)

Eww. Blob looked hella-ugly back then. Not that he looks good now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2008)

Did anyone post the pic where Reed slaps Sue?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 10, 2008)

The all new Fantastic Four:



It isn't OWN3D, but it's awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 11, 2008)

Cause of that, I'm picking Blue Beetle up.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2008)

@The Pink Ninja: You know, despite all of the funny posts in this the posts in this thread, I think your sig takes the cake.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2008)

I lol'd. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





*For those that don't get it:* Plastic Man can change shape. He turned himself into a dress in order to cop a feel on Big Bertha( or whatever her name is)... It didn't work quite like he planned.


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plastic Man is awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2008)

bwhaahahahaha


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2008)

(Yes that is JJ)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2008)

n00b. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 13, 2008)

hahahahaha that reminds me of an SNL digital short they had a few months ago.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2008)

That's from an indy comic called Insane Jane. It's hilarious throughout, but this scene had the most lulz so I posted it.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2008)

(Marvel Adventures Hulk #12, and yes that is the Power gem on his forehead)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2008)

Holy fucking shit


----------



## Vahn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sweet Christmas!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 14, 2008)

Kill those fuckers ought to be rewarded with a planet of your own.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *For those that don't get it:* Plastic Man can change shape. He turned himself into a dress in order to cop a feel on Big Bertha( or whatever her name is)... It didn't work quite like he planned.



You thought you needed to _explain this?_ To _us?_


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 14, 2008)

...how did she know which part of the dress was the choking part? I personally wouldn't put my hands around any kind of fleshy tube coming to being out of an amorphous blob.


And her name is BARDA professor. But thanks for playing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2008)

It isn't big bertha?


No shit


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> ...how did she know which part of the dress was the choking part? I personally wouldn't put my hands around any kind of fleshy tube coming to being out of an amorphous blob.
> 
> 
> And her name is BARDA professor. But thanks for playing.



Analyzing the lulz = epic, epic fail.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Kick Ass #3 Spoiler_


----------



## Arishem (Jun 15, 2008)

You don't mess with Johnny Blaze.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> You thought you needed to _explain this?_ To _us?_


Why yes, I ded think I needed to explain it. I had never heard of Plastic Man or Big Bertha before last Thursday. 



Hwoarang said:


> And her name is BARDA professor. But thanks for playing.


What do you want a cookie...? ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

honestly every damn post made by Hwoarang is like a foul stench radiating from my fridge and ruins my internet experince. Esp when he mops and bitches for paragraphs at time about little fucking details in comics. I never though id say this but here it goes:

Hwoarang; tits or GTFO.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree with you, my name-twin.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## The Rook (Jun 15, 2008)

^^^

I watched that gif way longer than I should have...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

I know, it's hypnotic. I've watched it repeat like twenty times before.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2008)

Damn pedos.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 15, 2008)

The Dark Knight *spoiler*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Damn pedos.


Damned dirty pedos... edits post. 


Arishem said:


> The Dark Knight *spoiler*


All you need to make that pic over the top is the 70's tv sound effects. "bam", "pow", "biff"!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## mow (Jun 17, 2008)

the look of sheer terror in his face is wonderful XD

Self owange tothe max


----------



## mow (Jun 17, 2008)

omg lololol XD

1.


2.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone got a scan of that time Kamikaze from the MLF got decapitated by Archangel's metal wings by trying to sneak up on Archangel as he was turning around?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2008)

A man to love?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> *Spoiler*: _LOL @ The Watcher_


The look on Hulks face is beyond hilarity. :rofl


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 19, 2008)

Skrulls :



>>

Bonus Chuck Norris:


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 23, 2008)

BWAHAHAHHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## the_ilest (Jun 25, 2008)

lolol that shit is funny.


----------



## Pepmoix (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


>



Ellis proves why he's fifteen types of awesome


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 26, 2008)

Should have posted when Penance interceded in that fight


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 26, 2008)

need final crisis 2 owange


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2008)

See if you can guess what happens next



*Spoiler*: __ 









oh and on another note


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2008)

he looks equally in much pain as this fellow




"MOTHER " XD


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2008)

This is funny if you get it (Marvel Mini's uses the same Gag alot)


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2008)

lol murdock


----------



## lucky (Jun 30, 2008)

For some reason i can't post the picture itself.  tried the  shit and it ain't workin'.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> This is funny if you get it (Marvel Mini's uses the same Gag alot)



i dont get it  is it supposed to be like the brady bunch??


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2008)

look at where each character is looking 1 by 1


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 1, 2008)

ummm Namor is looking at the words across his face....Cap is looking at the smooch same goes for Gambit..Jean Grey is looking at the booty in her face and Wolvie is looking at her..the blind Daredevil is looking at the wrong direction....spidey is checkin out sme cleavage and the one in the bottom is wondering y his face is covered by a cape??? amidoinitrite?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2008)

The blind guy is looking in the wrong direction


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 1, 2008)

o ok...yea i was like wow dats funny..i thought there was more 2 it tho


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 1, 2008)

You're overanalyzing it.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2008)

I know in NML, Gordon was able to get Two-Face to pwn himself by arguing against himself in court to convict himself.  need to find it >_>


----------



## gabrielzero (Jul 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> made the x-men his bitch while holding Hororo MunHo in one hand, and the pimp cup in the other



I lol'ed so hard at this one.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 1, 2008)

lucky said:


> For some reason i can't post the picture itself.  tried the  shit and it ain't workin'.



Because you're using the "Show to friend" link rather than the direct image link to try and make


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 1, 2008)

Those pics are HHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

the only murder the Joker didn't find funny at all






that was Gordon's WIFE


----------



## Taleran (Jul 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _The Riddler_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2008)

You DO NOT piss off the Penguin, he takes a complete scorched earth approach to revenge.


----------



## mow (Jul 13, 2008)

....

wooow.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 13, 2008)

Holy crap

That's freaking awesome


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah...how the fuck does Penguin get laid when I can't...

Must be that Sharingan he's got.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 13, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah...how the fuck does Penguin get laid when I can't...
> 
> Must be that Sharingan he's got.



Well if I was a chick, I'd rather tap him than the Thing


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2008)

that chick wasn't one of the Penguin's many, many hoes.  he actually loved her, at least in his mind he did.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2008)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Riddler_


Bwahahahahahahaha XD


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 14, 2008)

lol brilliant.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 14, 2008)

The true ownage here was: 

1) Jack Kirby's action over Stan Lee's narration, and

2) Jack Kirby over every other artist.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> You DO NOT piss off the Penguin, he takes a complete scorched earth approach to revenge.



and then he cuts out the newspaper article of your death and pastes in a scrapbook

wah wah wah


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 14, 2008)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Riddler_



Heh, online banking


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2008)

this is more for the lol than the ownage



no I didn't write that


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 14, 2008)

Taleran said:


> this is more for the lol than the ownage
> 
> 
> 
> no I didn't write that



omfg ...cant breathe


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _BATMAN'S GREATEST DEFEAT_ 







stuff happens....









stuff happens...


----------



## Arishem (Jul 15, 2008)

Batman gets knocked the fuck out:


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Drunk off his ass Constantine and the Lord of Vampires_ 










Here lies the Lord of Vampires, slayer of the first man

Dragged into the sunlight by a drunk off his ass Constantine covered in piss

RIP

John had the Demon blood flowing in his veins from an earlier incident in Hellblazer


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm suprised Bane hasn't been posted here before actually.



Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _Drunk off his ass Constantine and the Lord of Vampires_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah Conny


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2008)

in the words of the Joker the following ownage was



			
				The Joker said:
			
		

> a bit messy


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> this is more for the lol than the ownage
> 
> 
> 
> no I didn't write that


Kick that shit rookie! XD

I can't rep you enough for the lulz you've given.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2008)

no secks for j00. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Found this page on photobucket, so I'm not sure what book it's from.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2008)

jesus is not a cock blocker you bitch!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2008)

I seriously lol'd. 

Hey, your rep thingie's gone...


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2008)

Heres a case of some of the readers getting owned by the creative team





> In a later issue of Orion, the letters page noted that some readers complained about the lack of dialogue in the issue-long Orion-vs-Darkseid throwdown. Thus the editors were kind enough to provide a collection of word balloons that you could clip out and add to the pictures from issue #5.
> 
> The balloons said things like “OOF!” and “Ah! He punched me in the head!” and “Why I oughta!”


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome. *reps


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 24, 2008)

Transfer: 

Rags Morales vs. Rob Liefeld


----------



## Gooba (Jul 24, 2008)

Ahahahahha "If you knew what a wrist looks like."  Hahahahahaha


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2008)

I got this when I went to the Dark Knight

You guys didn't.
Ownage from me to you.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 30, 2008)

XD Good one


----------



## Swirly (Aug 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _The Joker just got a lot scarier (and funnier)_ 








*Spoiler*: _just awesome_ 




poor Batman, it just isn't fair


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2008)

The greatest day...

*Spoiler*: __ 







BEAK!!!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Vaz (Aug 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The greatest day...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The concept album from hell


----------



## PeterNaruto (Aug 4, 2008)

These are funny comics.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Earth X 11 and 12_ 















Time for a recap


Tony Stark, transforms his house to do battle with a host of celestials by firing arm cannons that shoot iron men at them, seeing that fails he then RAMS them head on dying gloriously in battle.


your jaw is now on the floor


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 7, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Time for a recap
> 
> 
> Tony Stark, transforms his house to do battle with a host of celestials by firing arm cannons that shoot iron men at them, seeing that fails he then RAMS them head on dying gloriously in battle.
> ...



Humor? .........


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

oh Ares you douchebag


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> Humor? .........


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Lady Shiva pwnz The Question_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

I just burst out a laugh when I read these pages, both at Dick's "gallary" and at how wally reacted to bats


----------



## mow (Aug 9, 2008)

^ hahahaha XD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 10, 2008)

Wait....how old is Bruce?


----------



## Deviate (Aug 10, 2008)

Forever 39.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2008)

I laughed so much the first time I read this


----------



## lucky (Aug 10, 2008)

^^^ lol.  i remember htat one.


i remember another teen titan/batman one where roy was talking about how freaked out he wuz cuz batman caught an arrow he shot at him without even turning around.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bum Fights 

*Spoiler*: __ 





The last panel always cracks me up. ​


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2008)

now for some depressing ownage










SOME TIME LATER


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hardcore... but I still lol'd.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## the_sloth (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, I am loling quite hard right now.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 13, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Wow, I am loling quite hard right now.



Ditto **


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 14, 2008)

Who is the guy messing with the flash?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

Hunter Zolomon aka Zoom.  He was profiler for the KCPD and Wlly's friend, but then Grodd crippled him and he asked FLash to go back in time to let him stop the event which caused his life to suck (the death of his father in law), but he said no.  So he tried to go back in time himself, and the machine blew up and gave him powers.  So now he wants to give Flash his "uncle ben dying" moment to make him a "better hero"


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 14, 2008)

The Flash, Lexiac, mother AND father of all ownage


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

Indeed, loved that bit from the show and was the perfect way to validate Wally and introduce the Speed Force.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 15, 2008)

There is no "Lexiac." There is only BRAAAAAAAAAAAAINTHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 15, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> There is no "Lexiac." There is only BRAAAAAAAAAAAAINTHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR!



Dude, come on. Lexiac rolls off the tongue so much better than 'Brainthor'.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 15, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Dude, come on. Lexiac rolls off the tongue so much better than 'Brainthor'.



Not really. It's got two contrasting monophthongs right there in the middle of it. It's much harder to say. Brainthor gets the message across so much better.

Brain = Smart

Thor = God of Thunder

Brainthor = A world of hurt. INTELLECTUAL hurt.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

i lold


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## konohakartel (Aug 16, 2008)

lmao dyslexic heroes huh??


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

Iron Heights is the most hardcore prison in all of comicdom


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 17, 2008)

Count on Luthor to say what's on everyone's mind.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't get it...he pointed to his right...Daredevil made the mistake.


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 17, 2008)

You have just owned the artist.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2008)

it was daredevil's mistake, that why he said "other right" which is a common way of saying "left" in fiction


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 18, 2008)

i thought it was on Daredevils right...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 18, 2008)

Is that from Bendis' run? Looks pretty good, I'll make sure to pick it up some time


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2008)

yes Bendis' run is FILLED with great bits like that, I love that moment where Jessica Jones goes apeshit crazy on Matt while she's pregnant.  Some of the stuff is on USM level


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2008)

*Satanic Son of Superman*

This was so *AWESOME* it just had to be straight ripped from the site



			
				THE ISB said:
			
		

> I mean, look at the evidence here: Whenever we?ve seen Superman as a father, the results have tended to fall somewhere between disappointing and disastrous. Sometimes, he raises a disaffected youth who travels the country on a motorcycle doing the ?Funky Robot.? Sometimes, he raises a daughter who can?t stop making out with her cousin. And sometimes? He ends up raising the mass-murdering spawn of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





and now I'm speechless


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 18, 2008)

Taleran said:


> This was so AWESOME*FUCKING LAME AND SUCH A COMPLETE WASTE OF FUCKING TIME* it just had to be straight ripped from the site
> 
> 
> 
> and now I'm speechless


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2008)

thats not really you is it M0 its your invisible ghost twin


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2008)

Taleran said:


> This was so *AWESOME* it just had to be straight ripped from the site
> 
> and now I'm speechless



I've read the issue, actually.

My first thought was. . .

"Man. This reads like Grant Morrison."


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 18, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I've read the issue, actually.
> 
> My first thought was. . .
> 
> "Man. This reads like Grant Morrison."



Oh, snap >:


----------



## Gooba (Aug 18, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I've read the issue, actually.
> 
> My first thought was. . .
> 
> "Man. This reads like Grant Morrison."


If we weren't already in the OWNED! Thread I'd have to take a SS of this quote and paste it in here.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 18, 2008)

Taleran said:


> thats not really you is it M0 its your invisible ghost twin


<----- hates Superman.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2008)

I *honestly* think if you gave it a shot you won't hate it so much, maybe give it a "meh" or two but I don't think you'd hate it.  At least not Morrison and Johns (which is as good if not better than GL, yes I went there)' work.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 18, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I've read the issue, actually.
> 
> My first thought was. . .
> 
> "Man. This reads like Grant Morrison."



Many were the lols that came forth from my mouth upon reading this post


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

kneecap. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hellion (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL I am the goshdarn Batman.  What is that from


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

Superman/Batman 51. That whole issue was hilarious.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 22, 2008)

nom nom nom 

*Spoiler*: __ 






Red Skull said:


> Red Skull will make your city of dummes starve to death and fight for a single apple...
> 
> 
> And he will torture your hungry babies


----------



## Arishem (Aug 23, 2008)

"Make it twenty!" 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Swirly (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2008)

lol I remember that from the "Greatest Joker Stories Ever Told" trade


anyways the Kingpin is hardcore


----------



## Taleran (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 25, 2008)

Thing + Hulk + no fighting = always lols


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2008)

Ben Urich kicking ass










yes that guy is dead


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


>



That is not OWN3D. Hilarious, yes, but OWN3D, no.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2008)

well it makes up for some of his depressing ownage posts


----------



## Taleran (Aug 27, 2008)

Bashing an alien on the head and using it for a hat isn't owned?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2008)

*Starman after getting into a fight with Captain Marvel*





*Joker's bait attracts an even deadlier foe*







*Batman turns the tables on Green Arrow*







.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2008)

How villains feel about teenagers taking up their "mantle":


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2008)

Elijah Snow vs Batman

*From JLA/Planetary:*













*From Planetary/Batman*


----------



## Taleran (Aug 30, 2008)

Some Riddler Fun


*Spoiler*: _See if you can guess the answer to the Riddle before Gotham's finest_


----------



## Taleran (Aug 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Finale_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## Taleran (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 1, 2008)

Is this owned?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

I like it how she was not wearing that on the page before.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 1, 2008)

"Which we will, of course, pay for..."


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Is this owned?



hahahahahaha


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2008)

since m0 requested it





a bit later


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> since m0 requested it
> a bit later


This part made me lol.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 2, 2008)

Why isn't Doom kicking the Marvel Universe's ass right now?

The Skrulls couldn't take over a damn bowl of jello.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2008)

he was in jail when the invasion hit (stupid Tony Stark & Sentry  ), the entire Secret Invasion event seems to be taking place over the course of 1 day, and the prison Doom was busted open by the skrulls that same morning


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2008)

Because Tony decided to be an asshat and invaded Latveria with a pretext of a crime that he did not trully commit.
But he has the sentry, so I guess that allows him to be an asshat whenver he wants.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2008)

From the looks like it seemed like Doom was in guilty of the Venom bomb.  not that it mattered the US has been waiting for an excuse, which is what Penance exploited in order to "win"


also I DEMAND some Midnighter ownage


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2008)

He wasn't exactly behind the venom bomb, I mean, sure, it was his, but he didn't activate it, someone (skrulls) did and they barged in before he could find out who and completly wtfpwn the invasion with Doomtech.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Boromir (Sep 4, 2008)

Needs more Jim Lee.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 4, 2008)

I liked this character

but my god self ownage to the nth degree


*Spoiler*: _Rick Neilsen, Hellblazer_


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 6, 2008)

Joker vs midnighter

i demand it!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 7, 2008)

later


----------



## Di@BoLik (Sep 8, 2008)

Lol. "Dooma"


----------



## Table (Sep 8, 2008)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Classic Barracuda
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ouch


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


> the awesome of this page will only be realized if you've read either Planetary or The Authority



when'd Elijah get Door access?  During the "Ruling the World" one shot?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 11, 2008)

from the Bleed Ship that appears on the next page


----------



## Taleran (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## mow (Sep 12, 2008)

JJJ, man with big cohones xD

Abomination meets Hulk:


Moments Later:


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2008)

you left out the best part


----------



## Arishem (Sep 12, 2008)

Batman just loves his veggies.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 12, 2008)

Love Batman's face in the bottom elft corner of the last page



He seems wildly OOC


----------



## Arishem (Sep 12, 2008)

Bruce is a bit pissed that Alec turned all of Gotham into a primordial paradise, so he's probably more aggressive than usual.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 12, 2008)

It's not the aggressiveness. He wanders the streets at nights looking for guys to beat up and hurts them as badly as possible so they stay scared. It's the way he goes about it in this comic.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, Batman and Swamp Thing have met before, and he came away from that confrontation thinking that it was simply misunderstood. Bruce also knows that Alec's lover has been arrested for having a relationship with something other than a human. Taking that into consideration, a non-violent approach might have appeared more attractive than attempting to beat him into submission from the start. There's also no way that Batman could ever intimidate or hurt Swamp Thing; Alec is way beyond Bruce's level.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 12, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Well, Batman and Swamp Thing have met before, and he came away from that confrontation thinking that it was simply misunderstood. Bruce also knows that Alec's lover has been arrested for having a relationship with something other than a human. Taking that into consideration, a non-violent approach might have appeared more attractive than attempting to beat him into submission from the start. There's also no way that Batman could ever intimidate or hurt Swamp Thing; Alec is way beyond Bruce's level.



He just didn't have prep time


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2008)

Superman's most badass moment


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2008)

Too small


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

cookies.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 18, 2008)

God that cross-over sucks so much


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

someone really needs to post Hellboy: Pancakes


----------



## Sylar (Sep 18, 2008)

When Frank Castle wants to get inside, you better let him or else...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

I love how the other guy is just face palming


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

neodragzero said:


> Always a classic...:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Christian God is win


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> When Frank Castle wants to get inside, you better let him or else...



Punisher + Foolkiller = WIN!


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> someone really needs to post Hellboy: Pancakes



There ya go. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2008)

that never gets old


----------



## Di@BoLik (Sep 22, 2008)

That is classic.


----------



## mow (Sep 22, 2008)

cracks me up to this day xD

The ownage by Constantine here is mind blowing


Cohones like woah.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2008)

Lawson is made of awesome


----------



## Taleran (Sep 25, 2008)

Starvation is a Bitch


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Hamaru (Oct 2, 2008)

How fast was Peter moving in the first post?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hamaru said:


> How fast was Peter moving in the first post?


 Fast enough to have stuck a different spiderrific post while ciherantly saying each word of that sentence.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Super Friends


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

why is this not here?



Taleran said:


> The Setup
> 
> *Spoiler*: _FC Rogues Revenge 2_


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> The 'Fight'
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



**


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 6, 2008)

I'dd like to request Hercules singing how he bashed some guy's head in while on court


----------



## mow (Oct 6, 2008)

I loled heartly.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 10, 2008)

I posted this in the other ownage thread.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2008)

Wonder-Dickery is born


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 12, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wonder-Dickery is born



Wonder/Super-dickery combo:


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

they're TECHNICALLY cousins, but also TECHNICALLY not the same species, but are sorta TECHNICALLY


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2008)

Aren't we all?


----------



## Wesker (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol claw shrimp.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2008)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Lol claw shrimp.


 Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Gooba (Oct 16, 2008)

The Boys is just full of awesomeness, and here is just one of my favorite pages.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

hahahahahahahahhaahahhahaha


----------



## mow (Oct 17, 2008)

Ze love sausage >>> 99% of characters in DC and marvel. i want a special about his hero days so badly xD


----------



## lucky (Oct 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> they're TECHNICALLY cousins, but also TECHNICALLY not the same species, but are sorta TECHNICALLY



they kissed too. 


-j0e
(well she kissed him, but yeah. )


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

well at least he got them back in the Great Darkness Saga


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 17, 2008)

That's be funny as heck if those two stories were in the same continuity.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2008)

you will fucking respect Captain Cold or die


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you will fucking respect Captain Cold or die



ok truthfully who's better Mr. Freeze or Captain cold?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd wager Cold.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2008)

Freeze flat out admitted Cold had better technology than him in the final arc of Bart's Flash series.

Though Freeze suit puts him at a physical advantage.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Freeze flat out admitted Cold had better technology than him in the final arc of Bart's Flash series.
> 
> Though Freeze suit puts him at a physical advantage.



were do Killer Frost and Ice compare to them?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2008)

Killer Frost goes into a coma when she gets anywhere near Absolute Zero (which Cold does casually) so I doubt she could even manifest that.

dunno about Ice.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 20, 2008)

BUT BOBBY DRAKE WILL BEAT THEM ALL BECAUSE OCCASIONALLY HE WILL BE LIKE HAVE 100000% CONTROL OVER HIS POWERS WHEN THE STORY CALLS FOR IT


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2008)

Well since this is the OWN3D thread, and were on the subject of ice guys



ahh agent X how i miss u


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Freeze flat out admitted Cold had better technology than him in the final arc of Bart's Flash series.
> 
> Though Freeze suit puts him at a physical advantage.



I don't know. I still think Freeze's tech is the COOLest. Cold is pretty CHILL, but Freeze is just a really ICE guy.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2008)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _Flash Fact_



saklnfdsfdsngfpksn


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2008)

Ah, Zum. How many times have I seen his afterimages being brought up in argument in a DBZ vs. comic topic. . .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

"You lack penis" [/omnistryfe]

:rofl


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 23, 2008)

hahahahaha *reps


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

I know those are VERY VERY expensive, I forgot what Salaak said the exact amount was, was it in the millions

anyways lulz


----------



## Wesker (Oct 24, 2008)

Rofl. Also does anyone know if that or for that matter any of the images of superdickery.com are photoshopped or are they all real?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Believe it of not, but MOSt of the images from superdickery are real.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 24, 2008)

water-bender.com NO MORE MCNINJA BURGERS!!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Believe it of not, but MOSt of the images from superdickery are real.



lol, wasn't pre Crisis DC awesome?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Pre which crisis, OIE?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

nerd fact: whenever anyways says "pre crisis" 9 times out of 10 they mean CoIE 

anyways I love how crazy and nonexistant any semblence of continuity there was in the DCU, just imagine how majorly fucked up it would be now if CoIE didn't erase everything that happened before 1985 from ever happening.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, good to know. 

*looks for more ownage pics.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah me too:

*currently looking for some more Captain Cold ownage and for the Bullseye/DD fight from Bendis' run*


----------



## lucky (Oct 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I know those are VERY VERY expensive, I forgot what Salaak said the exact amount was, was it in the millions
> 
> anyways lulz



250 000 000 usd i think.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> nerd fact: whenever anyways says "pre crisis" 9 times out of 10 they mean CoIE
> 
> anyways I love how crazy and nonexistant any semblence of continuity there was in the DCU, just imagine how majorly fucked up it would be now if CoIE didn't erase everything that happened before 1985 from ever happening.



When you say Pre-Crisis I immediately think pre-Identity Crisis

Before rape became a reality in DC


----------



## Wesker (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol. More Mcninja.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 25, 2008)

lol i got that.

i forget if it's in that issue or a few later, but there's a funny part where a guy is pissed because there's no black green lanterns.

Dennis O'Neil is my fav.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 25, 2008)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Lol. More Mcninja.



Lol, that's disgusting but great..


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 26, 2008)

^Cool       .


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 26, 2008)

what comic's that from?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 26, 2008)

^^^alright cold is indeed a big time bad ass


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, I think he's a pretty ICE guy.

Still, that scene was CHILLING.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

that was Flash v2 #182, one of my favorite issues of his entire run also it was the first "Rogue Profile" Johns did, and his best.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

I posted that here already


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I posted that here already



Sad face    .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it any dumber a concept at face value than any other Batman villain...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

easily, why ask?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 26, 2008)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Yes. Yes it is.





Kilowog said:


> easily, why ask?



Calender Man, Cluemaster, and Maxie Zeus would like a word with you guys.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 27, 2008)

At least they put up a fight.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2008)

Marvel's Rendition of Dracula is awesome


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

He gets owned by Pooky though


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Gooba (Oct 27, 2008)

That is more of an example of Wolverine getting owned by a shitty artist.


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 27, 2008)

Gooba said:


> That is more of an example of Wolverine getting owned by a shitty artist.



What does Wolverine actually look like? He's always different.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2008)

not really


neway


Warren Ellis made a post about his Daughter on his blog and /co/ started talking about

which led to this


----------



## acnexus (Oct 27, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Comic book is this from? and what issue


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 27, 2008)

Astonishing X-Men. I can't recall which volume.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

Astonishing X-Men I think, not sure which #


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 27, 2008)

lol @ warren ellis going on 4chan



Taleran said:


> Marvel's Rendition of Dracula is awesome



yeah there's one where he owns silver surfer.

drac in dc owned superman too.


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the volumes up stairs so I could check. It was shortly after Wing[?] committed suicide and just before Danger appeared.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

Marvel Dracula can be defeated by jews using the Star of David


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

Or             Pooky


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 27, 2008)

Disguised Peter Parker getting owned by Stephen Colbert:


And my answer to every Spider-man vs Wolverine fight threads.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 27, 2008)

lol There should be a Parker and Colbert Marvel team up.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

"for the last time this is not a team up you idiot"

"so we're teaming up?"

"fine yes we're teaming up"


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 27, 2008)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Yes. Yes it is.





Kilowog said:


> easily, why ask?





Suzumebachi said:


> Calender Man, Cluemaster, and Maxie Zeus would like a word with you guys.



Even mainstays like Penguin and Joker when you get right down to it.

You can spin the idea, make it a horror. But both of those horrible monster in the past were camp bufoons.

At least someone with a buzzsaw has a modicum of natural lethalness.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

Joker started out as an evil murderer way back in the 40's, it was the comics code that made him stupid, then O'Neil brought Joker back.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Two-Face vs a Werewolf_ 

















Two-Face _OWNED!_





*Spoiler*: _...vs Batgirl_ 









Yep, still sucks. Man, "one punch!" just doesn't seem as funny this time around.


----------



## Humble69 (Nov 1, 2008)

lo nice  how bout some more deadpool, like him and tasky would be lovely


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 1, 2008)

Was that Namor? D:

Also, Dream's ownage of Azreal in Season of Mists was better.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Careful with that fucking soda! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sam Jackson + comics = lulz 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 4, 2008)

here's rachel grey owning the gov IRL.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Gooba (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2008)

Mightnight 

just wait till you get to the Assassin8 arc, what Midnighter does to him is royally fucked up.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 12, 2008)

To many long OWNED'S


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2008)

Someone should post all 40 pages of Infinite Gauntlet #4


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Lord Prime (Nov 14, 2008)

[/IMG]

This is how the fight should have ended. LOL


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

" GET OUT!!!" 

*Spoiler*: __ 






  ​


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

lol.wood 


*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2008)

Double ownage?

LiL_M0's on FIYAH!!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

Robin is my hero


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2008)

Also I need to know what comic those two are from.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nightwing Annual 02. That book is full of win.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Nov 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> " GET OUT!!!"
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



OMG, tell me I didn't read that. 


EPIC lulz.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm surprised she even forgave him after that.

If Starfire knew, I'm surprised that she actually accepted that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> " GET OUT!!!"
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


The page with the PG-13 sex panel got deleted. lulz


----------



## Lord Prime (Nov 15, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## Kamina (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Deviate (Nov 15, 2008)

Lil Mo's posts are filled with lulz. What's the story behind the sex scene?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 16, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Lil Mo's posts are filled with lulz. What's the story behind the sex scene?


Dick had just seen Barbra after the Joker had shot and paralyzed her. Since that was his ex-girlfriend, emotions made one thing lead to another and he forgot why he had come to see her: to invite her to his wedding. 

1000th post of the thread.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 16, 2008)

lol i was just looking through my comics today and saw shaolin monk.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Dick had just seen Barbra after the Joker had shot and paralyzed her. Since that was his ex-girlfriend, emotions made one thing lead to another and he forgot why he had come to see her: to invite her to his wedding.
> 
> 1000th post of the thread.




Holy fuck that's epic right there, lol!


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2008)

Hmmm...If you believe in *HELL*, then it is the ultimate ownage.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

3rd time that was posted


----------



## blackshikamaru (Nov 18, 2008)

It was posted like 2 pages ago. Seriously people step up your game.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2008)

What? Was that a "no"? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2008)

I bet he wished he had superpowers. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

"Today will be your lucky day..."

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2008)

how is that being owned?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

You clicked it expecting major pwnage, I owned you.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 29, 2008)

Man, I miss posting in this thread.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You clicked it expecting major pwnage, I owned you.



Well I guess I walked right into that one. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2008)

first fun peter parker all yearl. Can't see why this wouldn't work with married parker too..


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 29, 2008)

Titans Fun!:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

That is still my all time favorite Tiny Titans moment. "That was fast. Real real fast. "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 30, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> first fun peter parker all yearl. Can't see why this wouldn't work with married parker too..



Because people today are totally unable to relate to a "normal guy" like Peter married to a supermodel.

Running into one on a subway and chatting about how she's half-naked, that's totally relateable.  She probably hooks up with him/starts crushing on him too


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 30, 2008)

Totally realistic.  Marriage is a myth these days.  Hooking up way out of your league?  Well, everyone slums some day.  Even models.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2008)

lol. Twoface 
*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2008)

If anything it would be more realistic. The hottest people hit on me when I'm finally comitting to someone else.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _How Fin Fang Foom saved Christmas_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

"Wah Wah Wah" 

*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2008)

I posted that many, many pages ago


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dang it!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

lol Urich got sonned hard.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2008)

Osborn got jailed thanks to Urich figuring out Peter's identity years ago.
but I guess thanks to Urich's magical dumbfuckening, my favorite Pulse arc is kinda shot.



Maybe that would be a nice point of view.
Mephisto agrees to save an old lady so that Osborn can have the shot to evil world domination, furthering his plans.
Someone solves that in some bigass event, BND is no more.
they could even have the general public as an aftermat not know peter's identitiy (everyone who learned of it with the unmasking, unkows it) and ditch this retarded cast, such as Officer Not-Flash and Zombie Osborn.
MJ needn't to return. She should, but she needs not.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

In a flash. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2008)

will you people finish the darned DC owneds? I always feel like I'm missing out something


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

DC comics aren't that bad Banhammer. Within the last few months I've been discovering some pretty good titles.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2008)

I know, but they're just... this entire family where I do not belong.


Also, they lack doom young avengers runaways ultimate spiderman and new x-men.
It's not even the characters any more. I was never too into the superman concept, but I can see how awesome it would be to havea good guy like him, and ever since Neil Patrick Harris voiced Flash, well.... For some reason they suddenly became allright by my book.
I just don't think I would fit in somewhere where the entire world revolves mostly around JLA. I like somewhere where the entire universe revolvs around new york better.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2008)

I laugh at your pain


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2008)

Schadenfreude 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtYzsRMaQpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gooba (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2008)

Gooba said:


> *Sweet, I am glad the mouseover provides more info.  And I just hit "honorable bastion of truth" a few days ago too.*  Thanks for updating the info for us.
> 
> I love it.  Is there anyone that this applies to now?  I thought KK and NN deleted their uber-rep.






Where's the ownage you might ask 



This is the guy that grew up to be the Blender Slayer


----------



## Hellion (Dec 10, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I know, but they're just... this entire family where I do not belong.
> 
> 
> Also, they lack doom young avengers runaways ultimate spiderman and new x-men.
> ...


:amazedSay WHAAAAAAAA


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

in the JLA: New Frontier movie, they also had Angel do the voice of Hal Jordan, and Billy from Six Feet Under do Batman, as well as that guy from Blue Velvet do Superman


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deviate (Dec 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

LMAOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

Library Feedback: Let's talk reform (suggestions/complaints/offering of nudes)


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Link removed



Geoff John's is plowing Mark's hopes and dreams?

I guess there had to be some lulz to be had in all this?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2008)

tell me that's hank pym 






looks like wolves


----------



## Taleran (Dec 13, 2008)

its Yellowjacket


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2008)

too perfect


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 13, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Where is the top one from?


And here's one Constantine ownage.

Blackmailing Jesus himself is a new one to me.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> this is more for the lol than the ownage
> 
> 
> 
> no I didn't write that


"Why you never got rhymes guy? "

Bumped for great justice.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Sexbusters_


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I bet he wished he had superpowers.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Is that Aunt May?

Did she have a face lift?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

Ultimate Aunt May is only like 50 something


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

"I saved my home. "
*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2008)

I felt like there was some nice San Francisco style ownage on this page.
It's rather small, but it's a difrent kind that made me a little happy inside


Scott: I understand if you want us to leave Mrs May-
Mayor: LEAVE? LIKE HELL YOU'RE LEAVING! NO ONE IS GOING ! YOU GONNA STAY HERE AND YOU GONNA MAKE AS MANY DAMN MUTANT BABIES AS YOU LIKE, YOU UNDERSTAND THAT? YOU GONNA BE HAPPY SO HELP ME GOD!


----------



## Olgiebear (Dec 18, 2008)

Pretty Good.
Made me laugh.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2008)

Tiny Titans 11 in it's entirety belongs in this post... stupid 10 pic limit. >_> Anyways, It's about Beast Boy getting hit with rocks. READ IT NAOOOOO!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

They're not cops. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ooh! Lil' Mo's nearing his 9k post.


----------



## the_ilest (Dec 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> They're not cops.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



that was funny as hell.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

"Bitch." 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2008)

huh. Didn't get it


----------



## mow (Dec 24, 2008)

more from the team that brought us The Girls? I want this nametwin!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2008)

It's called The Sword. Do it nametwin. DO IT!!!!


----------



## Kameil (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm reading the sword now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2008)

Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I'll be Doom for Christmas_


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's called The Sword. Do it nametwin. DO IT!!!!



Spreading the word, I see.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2008)

santa doom


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 24, 2008)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _I'll be Doom for Christmas_



Oh my god, that's so beautiful.....so sweet.....so touching........

I think I felt my cold shrivelled heart beat after reading that. 

It also makes me hate Reed even more, the stupid douche


----------



## Gooba (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the set, too bad I had to do it in paint.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2008)

> IT’S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




10 characters


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2008)

someone should post Midnighter killing Bendix, probably the most epic Midnighter moment ever


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 25, 2008)

Tits or GTFO :ho

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 25, 2008)

Young Justice.

How I miss thee. . .


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolverine is everywhere 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3zU2IcVzbc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 30, 2008)

^Wow, is that alternate reality Plaxico Burress?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2008)

^BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!

I can't rep you enough for that shit Blitz


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2008)

Plax got shot in the leg in a club wearing sweatpants, this guy shot himself in the chest while on a pirate wearing a powdered wig.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 31, 2008)

That's been posted already.

Sorry


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, like 3 times.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 31, 2008)

My deepest apologies for wronging you gentlemen. Words cannot even begin to express my regret in committing an atrocity such as a repost. Which is why I shall now kill myself in retribution in hopes of regaining even a shred of my honor.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 31, 2008)

That's a good start.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 3, 2009)

Self-ownage.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 3, 2009)

I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 3, 2009)

That was obvious.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 4, 2009)

still got our hopes up though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

"Ho Ho Ho... :xzaru"


----------



## Wesker (Jan 5, 2009)

Well it is an American webcomic so I guess it can go in here.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2009)

Some more deadpool

Set up: Zeke sent DP into a zombie infested castle to retrieve his wife, but really Zeke just sent him there as payment to the plastic surgeon who turns people into zombies. So....congrats zeke, youve just been owned by The merc with the mouth and BACHMAN-TURNER OVERDRIVE!!!


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> "Ho Ho Ho... :xzaru"


man where are those from


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

shortpacked or something along those lines


----------



## Gooba (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is a pretty good list of awesome moments.



There are ones for other media too .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Here is a pretty good list of awesome moments.
> 
> 
> 
> There are ones for other media too .



TOO MANY WORDS!!!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 6, 2009)

Batman Owning and getting owned with a baby on board!:

EDIT: Added missing pages

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Here is a pretty good list of awesome moments.
> 
> 
> 
> There are ones for other media too .



paco from BB got the opening quote


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Batman Owning and getting owned with a baby on board!:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



There was so much ownage in there, I nearly died laughing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Batman Owning and getting owned with a baby on board!:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



While the last page has been posted before, i love the pages of bats driving the bus and owning criminals all nonchalant with the baby.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 7, 2009)

The choices he makes:

*Spoiler*: __ 













"Ten more minutes should do it."  :

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2009)

Damn I spread too much rep in the last 24 hours.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

gangsta rap >>>> poetry 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I'll just leave this here... 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2009)

every moment of the Boys needs to be posted here. "ode to joy" is another classic moment XD


----------



## Deviate (Jan 9, 2009)

You god..yuck...Has that ever tasted vag before?  How couldn't he tell...I guess he's the loser of the group? I gotta read Boys, looks entertaining.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

Deviate said:


> You god..yuck...Has that ever tasted vag before?


Apparently so.



Deviate said:


> How couldn't he tell...I guess he's the loser of the group? I gotta read Boys, looks entertaining.


To be honest, I don't know. I didn't really read The Boys. I just skimmed through all of the issues last night and stopped at the lulzy scenes.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 11, 2009)

Like father, unlike son:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2009)

all those years of super dickery, avenged!


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 12, 2009)

man the bloody vag face was just prizeless


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, gee, I wonder if somebody stopped him.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2009)

be warned do not read this while drinking anything


----------



## Gooba (Jan 13, 2009)

Ahahaha, that was amazing.


----------



## Heartgobbler (Jan 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-GVG1YLllw&feature=PlayList&p=1F53D941A28088C7&playnext=1&index=48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellion (Jan 18, 2009)

Chibi Batman gets owned
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEjpD6jCFDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 18, 2009)

"It's not a race " lololol


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbRdMsWhvKs&eurl=http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=331270&page=57[/YOUTUBE]

Now that is a job for superman


----------



## Hellion (Jan 18, 2009)

I think Diana has more of an owning in that clip .

I was looking for the one where WW is hitting on BM and wanting to follow him around, and Supes ask, "What difference does it make who goes with who"

IN Which GL replies, "Man, for a guy with like a hundred different visions you are blind"

Supes:


----------



## Heartgobbler (Jan 18, 2009)

Was that ... Etrigan? *falls over*


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 18, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I think Diana has more of an owning in that clip .
> 
> I was looking for the one where WW is hitting on BM and wanting to follow him around, and Supes ask, "What difference does it make who goes with who"
> 
> ...



just youtube Justice league Kid Stuff


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2009)

I didn't draw this


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 19, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> The choices he makes:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Urgh, the author being a fanboy of the character they're writing is one thing but mutilating another character just so they can jerk off?

Horrible. This is why Molly Hayes punching Punisher in the gut is the finest thing ever committed to ink.


----------



## lucky (Jan 19, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Like father, unlike son:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 







lol what comic is that from?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 19, 2009)

@Lucky
The Girls.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't know if this is really ownage, but I want to add this stage to my Mugen game.

[YOUTUBE]4I6QbiUWGjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2009)

The entirey of Uncanny anual is praise worthy NamorXEmma action
My favorites were
"You look at this, and you see, a "mutant" You knaves, I rule over seventy percent of this planet alone, you might aswell ask me to join the eyebrow society, for I have those too!"

"Emma: Namor please, revenge is so burgoise...


This is vendetta :ho"


And the last few pages. I'm gonna go buy this issue now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 22, 2009)

Namor's milkshake makes all the blondes in the yard......


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 23, 2009)

Still looks a little fugly. Especially with those Elrond of Rivendell ears....


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2009)

Namor, Fuck yeah 
*Spoiler*: __ 





That's class two hundred thousand tons by the way.

Oh and


----------



## Taleran (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

^ Squirrel Girl takes them all single-handedly.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

LIL_M0.  The Anti-fun.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Is that a Storm Modok?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, that's a Storm Modok. Headband.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 27, 2009)

In another installment of you the reader being owned



*Spoiler*: _Marvel Adventures: Avengers #26 Part 1_


----------



## Taleran (Jan 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Part 2_


----------



## Taleran (Jan 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _finale_


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 27, 2009)

Spider-man. Always willing to changes realities.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lol! I just read that yesterday.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah. Spidey always e funny.

SPidey: Ooh, FACE!!!!!


----------



## Taleran (Jan 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _no explanation for this_


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Killing with power of the voice of Nixon_


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh... Crap...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

*JIMMY OLSEN WILL WRECK YOUR SHIT.*


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2009)

Because Taleran will one day change his sig.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2009)

might aswell use the entire page


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 4, 2009)

I Don't Want Cancer!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bum Cheek...


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2009)

and it fucking floors you


also


----------



## mow (Feb 10, 2009)

icemaster143 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



what is the name of this awesome?


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 10, 2009)

mow said:


> what is the name of this awesome?



It's from the Fall of Cthulhu comic.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2009)

I do not know if anyone has posted this one (I did not wish to look through all fifty-nine pages of this thread to be certain), but I think that it is quite appropriate to the topic nonetheless.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2009)

a classic


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2009)

you gut me with every post, Kil/Tal XD


----------



## Blue Beetle (Feb 18, 2009)

O_O These are epic, I'll try to get some up soon. >.< Got to do my ownage research, this is the only one I have.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Feb 18, 2009)

Ultra Boy


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2009)

Special bonus


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2009)

in the end they were given 15 minutes


----------



## Wesker (Mar 10, 2009)

What is that from?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 10, 2009)

Isn't that Jack? Is it Fables?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2009)

the latest issue of Jack of Fables, he's taken control of the allied Librarian-Fable army against the Bookburner (guy who Jack shoots).


----------



## Besh Boa (Mar 18, 2009)

Blue Beetle said:


> O_O These are epic, I'll try to get some up soon. >.< Got to do my ownage research, this is the only one I have.



one of the best


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2009)

Is that a soccer ball on his ass, or is he just glad to see me?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2009)

Wally West fights like a Girl effectivly


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Wally West fights like a Girl effectivly





He had to slap that man at least a trillion times. Sissy tactic or not, you gotta respect what works for ya.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 31, 2009)

You know, if you do it right a single slap can knock a guy out.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 31, 2009)

But kill a guy and leave him brain-damaged?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _Finale_



and the funniest part is that they bought that.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 3, 2009)

this thread is kind of dying. Well here's some norman ownage.



And the kicker is that im pretty sure the iron patriot IS "stark junk" that was equipped with "superior oscorp weaponry"


----------



## Taleran (Apr 7, 2009)

might be wondering why this belongs here


Robin on the Left, Alfred on the right


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2009)

I say, what a rude young gourp. I should have my boss pop a cap up their asses.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

filler post               .


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 13, 2009)

This was so freaking awesome. XD


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


>


None of your posts ever work kilowog.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

you mean my more RECENT posts don't work 

anyways

these


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2009)

4th letter directlinks. I remember someone who'se name rhymed with "Milowog" telling me how I Failed for using them.






Nighthawk is intresting though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> 4th letter directlinks. I remember someone who'se name rhymed with "Milowog" telling me how I Failed for using them.


lolz.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> 4th letter directlinks. I remember someone who'se name rhymed with "Milowog" telling me how I Failed for using them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zing! :rofl


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

who is this Milowog?  he sounds like a douchebag


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Moron of the dead._


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## burning jazz hat (Apr 19, 2009)

An incredible comedy duo :


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow... that's NEVER been posted before.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 21, 2009)

And now for something that has never been posted here


getting defeated by a Guitar that shoots Laser beams


----------



## Gooba (Apr 23, 2009)

Sure that Ares ownage was posted before, but it is fucking awesome.  VROOOM!


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 27, 2009)

Damn but I love Deadpool.


----------



## Rattan (Apr 27, 2009)

He just massacred the room. Why is shit censored?



Here too. Conspiracy.


----------



## Slice (Apr 27, 2009)

Rattan said:


> He just massacred the room. Why is _shit_ censored?
> 
> 
> Here too. Conspiracy.



Welcome to America 



You know thats the same as: "hey look thats nice how they blow up all these guys and shoot pregnant woman in the chest but OMG WHAT IS THAT? IS THERE A BLUE DICK DANGLING AROUND? Lets make it rated "R".


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2009)

Slice said:


> OMG WHAT IS THAT? IS THERE A BLUE DICK DANGLING AROUND?





My childhood is ruIned




On another hand, they also had a fat lesbian and killed New York.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Apr 29, 2009)

As to why he just pulled her uncounscious body from the broom closet, I will not ask.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 29, 2009)

Hercule Poirot as played by the incomparable David Suchet is dreamy.  pek


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 29, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


>



Good freaking heck, who drew Wonder Woman?

It's like her torso is disconnected from her body. . .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2009)

look at The Atom. It reminds me of that pointing alien kid from Invader Zim (ep. The fry cook from all that space).


----------



## Taleran (Apr 30, 2009)

wow that has *never* been posted before


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2009)

I wanted to be a part of the cool kids club, so I reposted some old shit. 

I have something that has NEVER been posted but I don't wanna get banned for doing it. Read Crossed by Ennis issue 01.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Deviate (Apr 30, 2009)

:rofl Where is that from?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I wanted to be a part of the cool kids club, so I reposted some old shit.
> 
> I have something that has NEVER been posted but I don't wanna get banned for doing it. Read Crossed by Ennis issue 01.



*Spoiler*: _WARNING: mature content_ 









*
Spoiler: The next fucking page 






		Code:
	

http://www.imagefap.com/image.php?id=2137766623




*:rofl


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2009)

Please tell me the dog owned and chewed his ass afterwards.

And also. . .

Ha. Salt.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 1, 2009)

Not what this thread is for 

Still, awesome


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

Ant Man v Deadpool. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## lucky (May 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ant Man v Deadpool.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




what teh?  did i miss an issue?  

-j0e
(someone... pm... me? )


*EDIT*


LIL_M0 said:


> *
> Spoiler: The next fucking page
> 
> 
> ...



linik doesn't work


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

lucky said:


> what teh? did i miss an issue?


Thunderbolts 131 it's from this week. 


lucky said:


> linik doesn't work



Well... That's weird. Anyways on that page the girl got 'surprise buttsecked'. :rofl


----------



## Deviate (May 2, 2009)

> Well... That's weird. Anyways on that page the girl got 'surprise buttsecked'



The link doesn't work for me either. Repost?


----------



## Deviate (May 2, 2009)

Guro-buttsex actually looks more horrifying in Japanese doujinshi's, but that salt wielding idiot got his ass owned. Pun intended.


----------



## lucky (May 2, 2009)

lol someone link me?  now im' damn curious what happens to the salt guy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

check your reps lucky. :ho


----------



## mow (May 2, 2009)

id like to request a rep link to the panel too please


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ant Man v Deadpool.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I give the guy fucking props for walking on Wade's SKIN.


----------



## mow (May 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: _WARNING: mature content_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is the by far the greatest OWNED post EVER. Ennis you sick twisted bastard


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 3, 2009)

Only Ennis.

ONLY Ennis.


----------



## Banhammer (May 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Racoon wins your face._


----------



## Deviate (May 6, 2009)

^ lol, too bad it was all a trick.

Another good piece of ownage at the end of that issue was Gladiator telling his subordinate to STFU, in his subtle way.


----------



## Banhammer (May 6, 2009)

That guy _always_ dies.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2009)

Love the Scarface reference.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 






:rofl


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2009)

Drax


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 7, 2009)

ACCESSING "PWN YOUR FAIL ASS".


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> ACCESSING "PWN YOUR FAIL ASS".



That would've been ultra hilarious coming from Drax.


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2009)

note to self: post the awesome quicksilver ownage from Silent War later


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> check your reps lucky. :ho



I want to see please


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> That would've been ultra hilarious coming from Drax.



Quick! We need a Photoshop!


----------



## Taleran (May 9, 2009)




----------



## neodragzero (May 10, 2009)

Robots and Dinos:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2009)

. . . The fuck did I just read?


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

isn't that from the 8-bit theatre website?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . The fuck did I just read?



Your read win....you read win


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> isn't that from the 8-bit theatre website?



the creator of 8-bit theatre ended 8bT so that he can focus on Atomic Robo full time


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> note to self: post the awesome quicksilver ownage from Silent War later



I don't like Layla Miller but *DAMN*


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

layla miller just made pietro watch while the love of his life walked away from him, and therefore causing the love of his life to walk away from him,


Awesome


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2009)

yeah, if Layla didn't show him that, he would have fucking run away the moment BB showed up and thus would go on for years having a hope that he could patch things up with Crystal.


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

Well, she knows stuff.


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 11, 2009)

He's been asking for this:


*Spoiler*: __ 











He's about as arrogant as Black Adam or Namor, but doesn't have the power to back his attitude up.

But he wins some badass points for the conversational way he asked to use a cell phone, after taking such a savage beating.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

look at those cheekbones!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

Agreed, but when he doesn't exaggerate them, he does good art.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, I actually loved his art in BA. I was just teasing.


----------



## Hellion (May 11, 2009)

Dino vs. Robo is the funniest thing i read in a long to


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2009)

read the rest of Atomic Robo it kicks serious ass


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

Atomic Robo is so freaking awesome! XD


----------



## ghstwrld (May 12, 2009)

Old?


----------



## Renegade (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Classic.


----------



## Eevihl (May 12, 2009)

GWONK!


----------



## Banhammer (May 12, 2009)

sentinel's boots don't look cheap of safe.


----------



## Taleran (May 13, 2009)

theres a good chance this was posted already


----------



## Eevihl (May 13, 2009)

Wow was that in the Obama issue?


----------



## Banhammer (May 13, 2009)

what? that's imonem, Ultimate Spider-man all the way.


----------



## Eevihl (May 13, 2009)

Oh wow that's damn funny. USM I actually liked better then actual Spider-man. At least he is kinda cool in NA.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Taleran said:


> theres a good chance this was posted already


"ooogghhh ddaayymmnn!"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2009)

Bendis on USM IS DAMN GOOD.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> He's about as arrogant as Black Adam or Namor, but doesn't have the power to back his attitude up.
> 
> But he wins some badass points for the conversational way he asked to use a cell phone, after taking such a savage beating.



I love that moment from the beginning of *Black Reign* where he wins a fight by chopping off an old guy's arm then walks into his own surprise birthday party completely covered in blood and gore


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> what? that's imonem, Ultimate Spider-man all the way.



That's Bagley...


----------



## Banhammer (May 13, 2009)

No shit 


It's still USM


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

Yeah I know. Just surprised you could confuse them, Immonen's style is completely unlike Bagley's.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

lol.Scar
*Spoiler*: __ 






:rofl


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2009)

Wow.

Moderated by the Guardians?

No wonder he's not that fucking powerful.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Wow.
> 
> Moderated by the Guardians?
> 
> No wonder he's not that fucking powerful.



I don't think it's all of them hindering his abilities, just Scar in secret... whilst drooling.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)




----------



## xingzup19 (May 14, 2009)

I dun get it.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

I supose there's a page missing

Hey, who remembers this?


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

"It's like my heart is having a pizza party."
Wtf does that even mean.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> "It's like my heart is having a pizza party."
> Wtf does that even mean.



This
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Wow.
Is that Runaways?


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

Yes it is. /whoopah


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Hmm, it looked like a pizza party in my pants.


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

I dont get why you posted it though.

edit: oh hey I'm in the owned thread apparently and did not notice.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Hmm, it looked like a pizza party in my pants.



So I'm guessing you've never seen molly hayes against the punisher?


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> So I'm guessing you've never seen molly hayes against the punisher?



Nein, I have not.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Nein, I have not.


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

...


















I'm saving that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 14, 2009)

Hasn't she also owned Wolverine and Spider-man as well?


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

Yes, yes she has.


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

Wolverine, yes. I think it was Nico who got spider-man with a 'sleep' spell though


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

ownage by proxy


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2009)

Old, but still hilarious.


----------



## Renegade (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Eevihl (May 15, 2009)

What was going on there. O.o


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 15, 2009)

The more awake Molly is, the stronger she is.

Caffeine injection = HOLY SHIT! strength.


----------



## Renegade (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bergelmir (May 16, 2009)

Renegade said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Dude. Where is this BB awesomeness from?


----------



## Renegade (May 16, 2009)

Black Panther #7, HoM tie-in.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 16, 2009)

Ah, cool. Thanks.


----------



## Eevihl (May 16, 2009)

Skrull BB vs. Hulk = lulz


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Renegade (May 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Made me lol_


----------



## Bergelmir (May 17, 2009)

You know what cracks me up about the reaction to Logan's memory recovery? Smashing computer monitors. You'd think people would have learned by now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










my lulz of teh day.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2009)

"You be messin' with a playa now!" 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2009)

Is that Freedom's Ring?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2009)

No, that's from Ennis' "The Pro".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2009)

Reminds of how Freedom's Ring died.


----------



## mow (May 18, 2009)

I dont care what people say, Ennis is the funniest writer out there. the Pro is just riddled with win left right and centre. Id' post the buttrape scene, but i sadly dont have it on this laptop XD


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

What the shit was that about?


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2009)

Wolverine got all his memories back at the end of House of M


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> What the shit was that about?





that was in Origns when wolverine got his memories back after HOM


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

So someone shot themselves and others took a load in there pants.
Mmmmk someone explain!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> So someone shot themselves and others took a load in there pants.
> Mmmmk someone explain!



Wolverine knows Government secrets, and terrible things with his memories returned, in fact its On Nick Fury level Clarence

Secrets worth Killing, Torturing ,Ect over

its kinda like the Bourne series


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Wolverine knows Government secrets, and terrible things with his memories returned, in fact its On Nick Fury level Clarence
> 
> Secrets worth Killing, Torturing ,Ect over
> 
> its kinda like the Bourne series



...
So did he ever do anything with it?
That's a little damn extream.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> ...
> So did he ever do anything with it?
> That's a little damn extream.



yeah he  killed a bunch of people who deserved it and wrecked some shit it eventually led into the Romulus conspiracy


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah he  killed a bunch of people who deserved it and wrecked some shit it eventually led into the Romulus conspiracy


ROMULENS!?


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Reminds of how Freedom's Ring died.



Freeedom ring as you know was this young obnoxious unexpirienced hero, star of Marvel Team Up who was given a ring made of a shard of a cosmic cube, allowing him reality warping, within a limited radius. (exposition for the unaware)
Unfourtunately, he was also gay. In Marvel I mean.
Two weeks after Quesada used him as the poster boy of their tolerance, he gets killed off as he holds the Iron Maniac off from the avengers.
As Iron Maniac is frustratedly pinned down by his powers, he decides to masivly shift his armor into 46 metal spikes, wich impale him troughly including through his groin.

the avengers however, have regrouped and take Iron Maniac down. Later Capitan America looks at freedom ring and says "he saved our lives, and we don't even know his name".

We don't even hear of this "bastion of aceptance" ever again untill the secret invasion where his close *skrull* friend shows again with his power
You might remember him as the crusader.
I wonder how life ended up for him.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> ROMULENS!?



Would have been cooler then what we got


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2009)

there is nothing good about ultimatum


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

There is funny.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> *Spoiler*: __



...Bah! Finch's art makes me cringe. But yes, that has some fine lulz. Anytime Charles gets bitchslapped around, it makes me laugh.


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 18, 2009)

Best bit of TDKR 

Superman getting a good kicking is always satisfying


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2009)

remove that magneto blight.
Xavier should have opened a tk buble inside of Magneto's brain and be done with it


----------



## xingzup19 (May 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> remove that magneto blight.
> Xavier should have opened a tk buble inside of Magneto's brain and be done with it



But you know he won't.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2009)

He spent two years in an apocaliptic future learning how defend himself and kill before being killed.
Yes, if Low-ebb wasn't here, he'd have fucked him up, bad.


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Her face is too funny.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Her face is too funny.



It's all like "" A FRENCH GUY, GET IT OFF GET IT OFF


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2009)

Gambit was Mr. Negative.


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

I think he just needed to chock a bitch.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 19, 2009)

Choke* a bitch.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2009)

No no no. Chock a bitch is correct. Chock = choke with a cock.


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

Damn you spell check.
HOW DARE YOU FAIL ME IN MY TIME OF NEED!


----------



## xingzup19 (May 19, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> No no no. Chock a bitch is correct. Chock = choke with a cock.



Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

:ho


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2009)

...god. I miss the Chappelle Show.


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

Isn't he dead or something?


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Isn't he dead or something?



Blasphemer!!!  He's in hiding.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 19, 2009)

What? Like 2Pac?


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> What? Like 2Pac?


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2009)

Pac isn't in hiding. He's just so awesome he transcended this reality.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> ...god. I miss the Chappelle Show.



I don't


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I don't



Yeah me too, I had enough quotes from the show. I'm glad the people I know aren't going around telling my about drinking purple stuff anymore and couch fucking.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2009)

Well, there is the plus side of not having people constantly going "I'm Rick James, bitch" all the time. But it was still a fun show to watch.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

I will say I'm glad it's over reasons I hold to be self evident


----------



## xingzup19 (May 19, 2009)

Fun like Who's Line Is It Anyway.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

Sexual Harassment gone wrong.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Isn't he dead or something?



he got fucking tired of his show so he's living in Ohio on a farm with his family, trying to raise his children to be good muslims and lead outstanding lives.  He still does standup from time to time


----------



## NeoDMC (May 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Sexual Harassment gone wrong.



I actually believe the guy deserves some props for having the bawls to say that to her.


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2009)

this seemed like the best place to post this


----------



## Petes12 (May 21, 2009)

a case of the reader being owned?


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2009)

or the Lion


[/IMG]



*Spoiler*: __ 



the little girls are robot explosives sent to kill him


----------



## mow (May 21, 2009)

I though that was a case of devildickery for a moment XD


----------



## mow (May 21, 2009)

LOL.LOLLOLLLLL! XD


----------



## Eevihl (May 21, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Sexual Harassment gone wrong.



El oh el.
Hot blue chick. 
Who is that anyway.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

John Stewart's old girlfriend.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Taleran said:


> this seemed like the best place to post this



Poor lion.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

I don't even want to know....


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2009)

I kinda do


----------



## Eevihl (May 23, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> John Stewart's old girlfriend.



Damn he has a lot of different colored girlfriends. O.o


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

Where's a pin when you need it?


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

reminded me of that bullet scene from Superman Returns


----------



## Renegade (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

wow. That is just about the greatest example of Talking is a Free Action ever.


----------



## Renegade (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Double Ownage_


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2009)

Renegade said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

Spider-Man: The Other

But that no longer is significant.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Larfleeze Lulz_


----------



## Renegade (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Bergelmir (May 30, 2009)

I can't stop cracking up over this image.




EDIT: And this too.


----------



## Watchman (May 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Larfleeze Lulz_



Can't see a thing.


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I can't stop cracking up over this image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF!

And no one in germany would say this, we never use the direct translation of fuck when swearing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I can't stop cracking up over this image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mother-frakking FLASH KICK.


----------



## Hellion (May 30, 2009)

Off of piss


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

suddenly, M0's sig is less... whatever it was.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> suddenly, M0's sig is less... whatever it was.



Que?


----------



## Taleran (May 30, 2009)

Ahhh Jimmy Olsen is there nothing you can't do


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 30, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Ahhh Jimmy Olsen is there nothing you can't do



If you regard improbable gadgets as a superpower, take a shot.


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2009)

Dont know if this has been posted before but i found it while re reading the volume today


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2009)

Of course, Molly and Wolverine TOGETHER are WIN.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 30, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> A mother-frakking FLASH KICK.



Strangely enough, its not the Fei-Long kick or the Blood of the lamb comment that gets me. Its that Jesus uses his walk on water ability to _run on urine_. 

That entire comic is one giant homage to pwnage every where. Ernest Hemingway + Jesus against Nazis = win of the most retarded, but highest caliber.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2009)

Is this a full comic?


----------



## Bergelmir (May 31, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Is this a full comic?



I think its an ongoing. It sounds like the start of a miniseries, though.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 1, 2009)

Where's that from?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2009)

One of the Halo comics clearly.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Those Halo comics got delayed so much that I stopped giving a crap. >_>


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 1, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> One of the Halo comics clearly.



Ah. I'm not a big fan of Halo. Mostly because I suck at it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 2, 2009)

I will now have nightmares that when I try to be a comicbook artist I will end up as Rob Liefeld


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I will now have nightmares that when I try to be a comicbook artist I will end up as Rob Liefeld


 Burial - _Untrue_


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 2, 2009)

Wasn't in this thread


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

I know. I was owning you with more nightmares.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't be worse than the one where Alan Moore leans down and rips off my nuts


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I know. I was owning you with more nightmares.



Crap! I meant to post this one. 

Baby Naruto


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 2, 2009)

I can easily make that worse TPN.  He could be doing it to acquire money to live, being paid off by Quesada or even worse...Loeb.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Crap! I meant to post this one.
> 
> Baby Naruto



After 10 mins looking at it I can't think of anything to say.

Except you should practice safe sex lest you get Youngblood's disease.



Agmaster said:


> I can easily make that worse TPN.  He could be doing it to acquire money to live, being paid off by Quesada or even worse...Loeb.



What's worse, bad art or bad writing?

Or a mad editor allowed to shank the continuity tainting it for years to come?


----------



## Slice (Jun 2, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> What's worse, bad art or bad writing?
> 
> Or a mad editor allowed to shank the continuity tainting it for years to come?



Loeb script, drawn by Liefeld, modeled after an original idea by Quesada.

I would rather hang myself than read something like that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

Austen < Loeb


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yu > Liefeld.


----------



## mow (Jun 3, 2009)

^ that's not syaing much tho xD after all an amputee > liefeld.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yu > amputee > Liefeld.


----------



## Renegade (Jun 3, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I will now have nightmares that when I try to be a comicbook artist I will end up as Rob Liefeld


Hahaha, wow, number one killed me. Didn't even mention the guy had four fingers on one hand and five on the other.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

It's Liefield.

I LOVE that website.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 3, 2009)

Was Fry supposed to have Quick Silver's costume?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

I really didn't notice the first time, but yeah... I think.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 3, 2009)

Never piss off an Immortal Shapeshifter.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

I was gonna ask, "How is any of this funny? " Then I read page 20.

How does it feel to know I've been inside you all those times?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 3, 2009)

So the current theme for the Friday Night Fights that the comic bloggers do is Fight Tracks and this one was just PERFECT



> *
> Pushing up the ante, I know you've got to see me*
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 4, 2009)

So I've been re-reading Planetary lately.



Elijah Snow is just full of win.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 10, 2009)

Heads Or Tails:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

icemaster143 said:


> Never piss off an Immortal Shapeshifter.







Taleran said:


> So the current theme for the Friday Night Fights that the comic bloggers do is Fight Tracks and this one was just PERFECT



That was lame ?___?



Bergelmir said:


> So I've been re-reading Planetary lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Elijah Snow is just full of win.



That was win


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FistofIron (Jun 14, 2009)

Edited

10 char limit.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 16, 2009)

Aqualad > Kid Flash:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 16, 2009)

Aqualad has a face only a mother could love


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2009)

looks like ed cullen


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 16, 2009)

He also looks like his mother made his outfit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah, the speedo is gay. When is he from, these seventies?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 16, 2009)

At least he has a water theme going on. What's Robin's excuse?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 17, 2009)

Batman made him do it.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

argh...hitlers fires at superman...argh


argh...and what does superman do...argh


----------



## mow (Jun 17, 2009)

WHY. WHY BRING THIS UP? WHY?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2009)

mow said:


> WHY. WHY BRING THIS UP? WHY?


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Argh...don't you jsut hate it when superman sudently flies under your bed for no aparent reason...argh


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jun 17, 2009)

Lots of hilarious and badass ownage here. Got quite a few I think will fit in nicely.

Haven't had time to read such a big thread so sorry if I post anything that's already been done.

For starters something away from the spandex crowd with a fight at the end of Preacher. The ownage is all the more impressive if you bear in mind the pale Irish chap is a vampire who can shrug off headshots and rend concrete with his fingers.

Spoilers for them as care.


*Spoiler*: __ 














Also an awesome bit of ownage courtesy of the Sentry;


*Spoiler*: __ 








Course those who have read it will know what happens next diminishes it a little bit, but still, that's some sweet owage righ there.


----------



## FistofIron (Jun 17, 2009)

Poor Warblade.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh man, I didn't know that guy was a shapeshifter till I looked him up, so that first panel with the face ownage looked extra brutal.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2009)

Genre fiction should really invest in neck protection


----------



## mow (Jun 18, 2009)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 18, 2009)

continuity 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deviate (Jun 19, 2009)

Ark 15.0 said:


> argh...hitlers fires at superman...argh
> 
> 
> argh...and what does superman do...argh



Did someone just copy Loeb? That gun is so ridiculous, it has a huge smile.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2009)

you mean lefield.


Someone plesae post first like, six pages of X-Men Legacy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, someone post Valeria Vs Cho


----------



## FistofIron (Jun 19, 2009)

Ownage

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## lucky (Jun 20, 2009)

omg... some0ne beated me to the valeria vs. cho! 

beated!


lol at modern internet pop culture references.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 20, 2009)

No one's done Valeria vs Cho yet.


----------



## lucky (Jun 20, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> No one's done Valeria vs Cho yet.




........ i knew that, ok brah?  your business-- mind it.  OK?!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

There is no such thing as evolution. Only creatures Chuck Norris allowed to live.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 20, 2009)

America isn't a Democracy.

It's a Chucktatorship


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## mow (Jun 20, 2009)

doesnt he look like Grandpa from the Boondocks? XD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 20, 2009)

WTF is with the way he is standing in the last panel?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 20, 2009)

I love the irony of Jocasta telling Cassie she's being a whiny brat when the whole issue was just Pym throwing a temper tantrum because Reed wouldn't give his toy back.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 20, 2009)

Cassie is an unpopular, minor characters so is absically always an open target.

And speaking of Jocasta, is there any villain created henchman or being who hasn't turned against their master and joined the goodguys?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 20, 2009)

there was one version of Ultron who did a LOOOOONG time ago but since then they've been pretty EVIL


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


>


Thats right old black man whose probally dead by now, take him down a peg.


mow said:


> doesnt he look like Grandpa from the Boondocks? XD



 Hal better watch out for that belt


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2009)

mow said:


> doesnt he look like Grandpa from the Boondocks? XD


No. It doesn't. If you read Blackest Night 0, you'd know exactly who it was...
*Spoiler*: __ 





XDDD


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> No. It doesn't. If you read Blackest Night 0, you'd know exactly who it was...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKING SAVED!!!!


----------



## mow (Jun 21, 2009)

^ THAT.


----------



## Slice (Jun 21, 2009)

Kevin Thorne back in the game:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 21, 2009)

Look like corgis to me ¬___¬


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2009)

wtf is that lmao?

I want that magic pen.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

argh....Dredd for you all...argh


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Cassie is an unpopular, minor characters so is absically always an open target.
> 
> And speaking of Jocasta, is there any villain created henchman or being who hasn't turned against their master and joined the goodguys?



There's an ultron from Fantastic Force


He's the mark 9234055460-B45 or something


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen


*Spoiler*: _The God of Trickery_ 









(this is why Loki is my second favorite marvel villain)


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2009)

I loled at the Sakespear bit


----------



## Deviate (Jun 22, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> WTF is with the way he is standing in the last panel?



And why are they standing on static?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 22, 2009)

Loooool.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 23, 2009)

What
the 
fother
muck


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2009)

. . . I don't get it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2009)

That one's pretty funny


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

THAT WON EPIC.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2009)

That'd make for a very difficult gun to wield.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 24, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> That'd make for a very difficult gun to wield.



argh...personally i prefer this...argh


----------



## Taxman (Jun 24, 2009)

what issue of JLA is that?  I'm assuming it's JLA anyway...<__<


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2009)

"Take that ya' smug flying bastards"


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2009)

Taxman said:


> what issue of JLA is that?  I'm assuming it's JLA anyway...<__<



34. It just came out. 'Paladin' there is a sort of AU Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

No one noticed Firestorm owning Shadow Thief?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sticks and stones_


----------



## Taleran (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## Eevihl (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 27, 2009)

I <3 Blaxploitation


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2009)

I used to post that alot, before firefox broke down.:rofl


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 30, 2009)

Can we get some pages from caged angels up here? 



> *Swordsman:* ...mother.
> *The Green Goblin:* YOU HAVE NO MOTHER! A pig coughed, and you fell out!



Normie is quickly moving into Namor level awesome for me


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 2, 2009)

Spoilers for most recent, most epic issue of invincible. Conquest is so cash its not even funny.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 2, 2009)

"so cash"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 2, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> "so cash"



IM HIP GOD DAMN IT! 

haha, seriously though. Conquest causes immense devastation and chaos for the hell of it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 2, 2009)

His dialogue reminds me of Superman's "World of Cardboard" speech

Only inverted


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2009)

Fucking owned. Without balls, and fucking stupid.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## neodragzero (Jul 13, 2009)

Warren Ellis might be pissed about something to write this...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 13, 2009)

W H A T  ?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 13, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Warren Ellis might be pissed about something to write this...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Jesus Fracking Christ!!! That was so bloody awesome and disturbing.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 13, 2009)

Where's that ownage from?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Warren Ellis might be pissed about something to write this...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Holy shit what the living fuck is that about?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 13, 2009)

Warren Ellis has always been a fucking freak. I read Wormwood which was a tad disconcerting but that was fucking Disney compared to this.


----------



## superattackpea (Jul 13, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Can we get some pages from caged angels up here?
> 
> 
> 
> Normie is quickly moving into Namor level awesome for me



He has become epic as of late, especially in secret invasion.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 14, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Warren Ellis might be pissed about something to write this...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Holy Shit, what the hell am I looking at?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

:rofl


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2009)

and now another installment of you the reader being owned



ahhhh Silver Age


----------



## Blue (Jul 16, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Warren Ellis might be pissed about something to write this...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

Arm Wrestling 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Warren Ellis might be pissed about something to write this...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



man has a lot of anger issues, but good to see he found an outlet.  writting bloody comics and calling his entire fanbase a pack of retards over and over again on twitter


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 17, 2009)

Fandoms are retarded...

Though it is rude to point that out to them >:


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Arm Wrestling
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Black Adam = AWESOME



cept when he fucking killed Psycho Pirate...


Edit: Wait why is that guy black in the last panel?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2009)

Huh. . . didn't see that one.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2009)

Did he just get karate chopped in the ass?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Scott Summers master of the sway_ 








seriously though how is he standing up still


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 18, 2009)

Irredeemable rocks your socks


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 18, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Irredeemable rocks your socks



Put the scene where he forces them to have sex.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

Most image hosting sites would delete it. I put up a page where Dick Grayson (off panel) slept with Barbra Gordon, and it got deleted for being suggestive.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Most image hosting sites would delete it. I put up a page where Dick Grayson (off panel) slept with Barbra Gordon, and it got deleted for being suggestive.



Was that before or after she was paraplegic


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

After.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2009)

Kang. WINS.

[/MortalKombat]


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 21, 2009)

Whooooooooooooooooopsie!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been meaning to post this one forever because I loved this moment


*Spoiler*: _Prince of Orphans_


----------



## mow (Jul 28, 2009)

greatest page ever


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 28, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Most image hosting sites would delete it. I put up a page where Dick Grayson (off panel) slept with Barbra Gordon, and it got deleted for being suggestive.



Was that the one where Dick slept with her, was like "Hmm why was i over here again.....OH RIGHT, MY WEDDING! WANNA COME!?  "

Nightwing is truly the ladies' man of the DC universe.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

Is that from the Thorcules issue?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2009)

No, it's Immortal Weapons 1


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 28, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Was that the one where Dick slept with her, was like "Hmm why was i over here again.....OH RIGHT, MY WEDDING! WANNA COME!?  "
> 
> Nightwing is truly the ladies' man of the DC universe.



That was it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 28, 2009)

What is that orange/brown/red thing in the Immortal Weapons scan?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 29, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Warren Ellis might be pissed about something to write this...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





**


----------



## FistofIron (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone have Songbird kicking ass in the new issue of Thunderbolts?


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jul 29, 2009)

FistofIron said:


> Anyone have Songbird kicking ass in the new issue of Thunderbolts?



We would if she actually did.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 29, 2009)

DeathGuise_of_Oblivion said:


> We would if she actually did.



This.


----------



## FistofIron (Jul 29, 2009)

DeathGuise_of_Oblivion said:


> We would if she actually did.



It seems I've been misinformed.


----------



## mow (Aug 2, 2009)

^ I miss pbf 



Oh, Fury.


----------



## MadTastyToast (Aug 2, 2009)

That Warren Ellis thing a few pages back was intense... 

Ehem. I haven't read much comics. I've only read watchmen. But I decided I'm gonna get more comics so does anyone have any recommendations on what I should read?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2009)

fuck that

it's all about Unicorn Power


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2009)

MadTastyToast said:


> That Warren Ellis thing a few pages back was intense...
> 
> Ehem. I haven't read much comics. I've only read watchmen. But I decided I'm gonna get more comics so does anyone have any recommendations on what I should read?



There's a thread dedicated to recs.


----------



## MadTastyToast (Aug 3, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> There's a thread dedicated to recs.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, I'm sorry. Excuse me for not checking twice. But thank you.


----------



## mow (Aug 3, 2009)

Owange, Transformers' style


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2009)

Ha. Metroplex.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 16, 2009)

Like father, like daughter:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2009)

here


----------



## Taleran (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2009)

Dont piss off Supes by imprisoning his girl. Brainiac shold know better.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lamb (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Slice (Sep 2, 2009)

Stumbled upon this while surfing the net, anyone know where this is from?



And edit: turning my screen brighter i just saw that parts of the speech bubbles are shopped -.- (still its funny )


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 2, 2009)

That was from Avengers and Power Pack Assemble! comic


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Slice (Sep 3, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


>



Its Rick James bitch!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm so glad that isn't real, for if it was, people would have had to die.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 5, 2009)

Saw this on KMC.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 5, 2009)

Strange Tales was full of win


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 5, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Saw this on KMC.



I laughed damn hard with this one.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 5, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Strange Tales was full of win



Damn , I gotta start reading this


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Strange Tales was full of win



The Adventures of Lockjaw by Paul Pope

:swoon:


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2009)

Dick always getting one upped


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

^ 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah! It's the Juggernaut, bitch! 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mow (Sep 24, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 24, 2009)

What series is this happening in? Hulk or Incredible Hulk? Are they the same thing? Also, Skaar is too big to be so young. Dude's "Hulked" form is fucking jacked


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 24, 2009)

If I see another comic character who is born to existing characters and then due to time fuckery ends up as old as his/her parents I may before to choke-a-writer.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 24, 2009)

*Page 1*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 24, 2009)

*Page 2*


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 24, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> If I see another comic character who is born to existing characters and then due to time fuckery ends up as old as his/her parents I may before to choke-a-writer.



Isn't Hope supposed to be aged a bunch of years in the upcoming Cable issues? Give it 2 months. Hope will be another example of this time fuckery. Even if her parents are dead.


----------



## Slice (Sep 24, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Isn't Hope supposed to be aged a bunch of years in the upcoming Cable issues? Give it 2 months. Hope will be another example of this time fuckery. Even if her parents are dead.



But with her you only have to compare her to Cable because technically she ages different than all those people left behind because of the time jumping.

And CG - that was from Incredible Hulk.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 28, 2009)

Hulks Son is still a kid around 6-7.  But still he got the soap-opera aging treatment


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 4, 2009)

Saw this on another forum.  Someone put a lot of effort into this.


----------



## Slice (Oct 4, 2009)

This is so much win, especially Pym.

"I hit her, bitch deserved it"


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2009)

tintin et milu.XD

Oh europe.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 4, 2009)

Takamura has shit on Tintin


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Yōkai (Oct 4, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Saw this on another forum.  Someone put a lot of effort into this.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 4, 2009)

Dude... I went to college with that guy. He's an internet meme now?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 4, 2009)

Someone needs to post Sinestro's recent feat of ownage.

/im lazy


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh. This is the most memorable projectile I've ever seen. 

"Dog in the eye!" :rofl  :rofl


----------



## lucky (Oct 5, 2009)

when was this?


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 5, 2009)

lucky said:


> when was this?



Dark Reign: Sinister Spider-Man #4.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 5, 2009)

Slice said:


> This is so much win, especially Pym.
> 
> "I hit her, bitch deserved it"



I loved Black Bolt
"                      " "                    "



Bergelmir said:


> Dude... I went to college with that guy. He's an internet meme now?



Seriously?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, he was two years above me. I even stayed in the same dorm as him when I was a freshmen.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Yōkai (Oct 8, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Dude... I went to college with that guy. He's an internet meme now?


:amazed

That means you're famous by association now!


----------



## Ohmek (Oct 10, 2009)

I couldn't stop laughing at this.


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 10, 2009)

Ohmek said:


> I couldn't stop laughing at this.



The last line that Wolverine delivers is just great
?Some people just got no sense of freaking humor?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU..._


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: _FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU..._



What is this from? 

Also, that did NOT end like how I expected


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Something called Wormwood. It's a 0day.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Something called Wormwood. It's a 0day.



Huh. That rabbit was odd as fuck. It was just sorta.......yeah.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, the rabbit is weid. I think he's some kinda... something that can talk.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: _FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU..._



This is why I love Chronicles of Wormwood. Awesome.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 11, 2009)

"But there comes a time when every river meets the sea."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Black Lantern.


----------



## Glued (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2009)

That's just dumb


----------



## Glued (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2009)

also dumb!


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Slice (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just as funny as the bug-repellent commercial with Spidey dead in the background.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Absolute Classic_


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 17, 2009)

That was the first arc of JLA by Morrison if I recall correctly. Classic indeed.

While you're at it, post Prometheus owning the JLA. He was the most snarky arrogant villain they faced imo. Loved that dude


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2009)

Interesting but I thought that Prometheus was the weak point of Morrison's run


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 18, 2009)

aah bruce wayne, never go to space without your bat-match box


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> aah bruce wayne, never go to space without your bat-match box



too bad hes on earth


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 19, 2009)

Has anyone posted the death of Sabertooth?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Slice (Oct 19, 2009)

RIP wasnt just full of awesome moments, it was near perfect


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2009)

well that is true aswell

its part of the reason I'd classify it as my favorite Batman story


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 20, 2009)

i'm sorry, i just assumed he was in space on account of martians, but sure, that too


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2009)

Ha that and the table scene were my favorite kingpin/spidey moments. So funny.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2009)

This belongs here.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 20, 2009)

Strange Tales #2 was better than #1 and that is SCARY


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

I miss Zim, but if it getting cancelled kept Steve Ressel from getting famous, it was worth it.


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 21, 2009)

We all just got owned by this cover:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think I'll just leave this here...
> *Spoiler*: __



Bumped.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Bumped.



Aw man. I just......oh man, so funny, but I fear that sooooooooooooooo fucking much


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, that would be horrific. lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2009)

how could he not know?


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Nov 10, 2009)

I will let you be the judge here


----------



## KidQuick (Nov 11, 2009)

img isn't showing Taleran.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2009)

worked fine for me


----------



## Taleran (Nov 11, 2009)

still shows up for me, maybe it is just that Tiny pic hates you


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2009)

too bad though, it's brilliant


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 17, 2009)

The last panel elevated that comic to great, great heights.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 17, 2009)

I haven't been killed by a ███ in quite some time.


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh that is sooo right


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2009)

Ain't noone Fuck with Luthor

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2009)

if only Luthor wasn't in the weakest 52 storyline.  I know they had to set up "everyone hates Luthor" for *Up, Up and Away*, but still that doesn't excuse the Steel arc.

but I digress


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 30, 2009)

SO FUCKING TRUE.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 1, 2009)

You the Reader are not prepared, All of what is coming takes place in The Demon 44-49


> *What is the best thing about The Demon #46-49?*
> 
> *Is it black magic zombie Nazis rising to conquer the world?*
> 
> ...



You just got rocked


----------



## mow (Dec 1, 2009)

oh
my
god.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

Taleran said:


> You the Reader are not prepared, All of what is coming takes place in The Demon 44-49
> 
> 
> You just got rocked



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyophYBP_w4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2009)

oh that Garth Ennis


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 2, 2009)

What the fuck did I just read?


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 4, 2009)

If only...


----------



## lucky (Dec 4, 2009)

wuh--?  when did that happen?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh how i love those two!

"Shall we call it a night?"
"Might as well. I sure as hell would not call it a show!"


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ7g83_RSLk&feature=rec-fresh+div-r-4-HM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2009)

Video lacks NPH.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 13, 2009)

No, he's wrong.

Anyone could kill alot of ninja

One ninja is death incarnate


----------



## Taleran (Dec 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _SebastianO NSFW_ 








Kudos to you who get the joke


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2009)

Pity it didn't hold. . .


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUPBgYeanZ0[/YOUTUBE]

not one of the finest things in this thread, but funny, if just a little


----------



## KidQuick (Jan 1, 2010)

Batman is serious business.   Plus that guy sings pretty good. Funnier if it didn't take itself seriously. But the whole tone of Batman makes this a legit artistic endeavor imo.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 2, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> This belongs here.


Funniest thing I've seen in this thread so far


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 2, 2010)

I love how the flash super speed high fives.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2010)

Puttin' that ownage on Twitter.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 3, 2010)

I love it 

I can't stop looking at it and laughing every time xD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sasori said:


> I love it
> 
> I can't stop looking at it and laughing every time xD



Yeah. Look at Batman's face in the last panel. It's all like


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 3, 2010)

No, it's


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbgLapRAloQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Way-Man (Jan 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You the Reader are not prepared, All of what is coming takes place in The Demon 44-49
> 
> 
> You just got rocked


Welcome to Freakedafuckoutville!
Population: Everybody who just read that post


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2010)

God Sim's end of the year wrap up did not dissapoint

*Spoiler*: _Awesome Crisis_ 














rest of entries


----------



## Kameil (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 9, 2010)

*chirp*
*BOOM!*

Nut stuck!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUPBgYeanZ0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> not one of the finest things in this thread, but funny, if just a little



My ears died.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2010)

He killed my chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllldhooooooooood.... 


His Michael Meyers song was epic though. Wonder if it's still on youtube. 

**EDIT* Yep. 
​


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> *chirp*
> *BOOM!*
> 
> Nut stuck!


:rofl
**


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2010)

Every piece of halo media needs the halo announcer guy, if he's not in there I add it mentally.

When the chief kills two people back2back or simultaneously, you bet your ass i better see/hear the words *DOUBLE KILL* immediately after.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 17, 2010)

That face is a classic.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 18, 2010)

Next page:

Superman slaps MA across the face *exploding her head in the process*

"His parents are DEAAAAADDDDD!"


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Next page:
> 
> Superman slaps MA across the face *exploding her head in the process*
> 
> "His parents are DEAAAAADDDDD!"



Oh jeez, someone PLEASE shop that into reality!


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2010)

Not as easy as firelord, heh?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Not as easy as firelord, heh?


How did spider-man beat him anyway???
I didn,t read the issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2010)

He opened up a can of woopass, that's how.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> He opened up a can of woopass, that's how.


Someone should post that fight.
I heard spider-man wins because he speedblitzes him and fights on pure wilpower.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2010)

As you all know, I hate my lady dragon of a mother.

Today I found out her sercret stash

and by stash I mean that up untill before giving birth to me she was a hardcore comics fan


Her favorite none other than Thor 


I might wanna kill myself now

I was owned


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2010)

*CHOKE ON IT!!!  *
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2010)

Someone ought to shop Namor.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 22, 2010)

The thing that sucks the most in that pic is sandman's costume...
God what were they thinking.
Also i feel sorry for Spider-man,getting a sand fist shoved into your ass can,t feel good.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 22, 2010)

*Its never going to come off.*



Edit:


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 23, 2010)

Did Eddy Brock just use a Gigant Pistol????
Also i don,t know why but his laugh sounds like Nelson from the simpsons in my head,


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2010)

SPLASH DAMAGE


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2010)

I wonder if the CCA existed by that time. . . and if they did, HOW did they even pass that. . .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 23, 2010)

They didn't have our dirty minds

And yeah, CCA era to my eyes.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 23, 2010)

I miss the good old days when could get away with this:
[YOUTUBE]uMdh4DkslVk[/YOUTUBE]
The owning starts at 2:05
Unles you count the woman owning in the beginning.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2010)

hahahah "easy spidey...she's just a woman"

Way to keep your pimp sense strong.

That show looks awesome though, looks like something that would be great to watch high.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 23, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> hahahah "easy spidey...she's just a woman"
> 
> Way to keep your pimp sense strong.
> 
> That show looks awesome though, looks like something that would be great to watch high.


Marvel did release the dvd with all the episodes on it if i remember correctly.
It had the most epic spider-man theme song
Kind of funny to see how much tv has changed.
Also i just love how spider-man has the ability to turn himself into a bowlingbal.
Take that Sonic


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Marvel did release the dvd with all the episodes on it if i remember correctly.
> It had the most epic spider-man theme song
> Kind of funny to see how much tv has changed.
> Also i just love how spider-man has the ability to turn himself into a bowlingbal.
> Take that Sonic



ha, both of these are ownage in that you the watcher are owned by catchy lyrics (60's series) and face melting guitar solos (90's series). 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o29VoxtsFk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EeIOeYKd-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 23, 2010)

The only time i felt that a spider-man catoon was owning me was with Spiderman Unlimited(This was pretty much Marvel trying to pull a Batman Beyond.)
The show was pretty bad but it has me always coming back for the damn theme song:[YOUTUBE]gXgX4n1iP0c[/YOUTUBE]
There is absolutely no reason to have such a catchy opening and then have little kids watch such a boring and nutt crushingly bad plot.
No one liked this show and kids only came back for the opening and watch 2 minuntes of the episode and switched the channel afther that.
I was a little jealous of the Batman fandom.
They got the awesomeness of Batman Beyond( which was kind of Peter Parker in a bat suith) and what did the spider-man fandom get???
A catchy theme song and spider-man making out with a rat lady
If that is not owning your fandom then i do not know what is.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 23, 2010)

The 90s were fucking awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2010)

for Tv, yes, they were


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 23, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> for Tv, yes, they were


Definitely
If i get kids i wouldn,t let them see those crappy cartoons that are on nowadays, i wil just pop in a dvd of 90's Spider-man or B:TAS.
Hell even Spectacular Spider-man or Batman Beyond would do fine.
Every kid deserves to have some superhero ass kicking in their youth.


----------



## Way-Man (Jan 23, 2010)

Ownage defined!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone remember the Spiderman game that came out for the PS1 in 1999 or 2000?

That had an awesome remix of the original "Friendly neighbourhood Spiderman" as it's theme tune

Awesome.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 24, 2010)

That game was AWESOME!


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 24, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Anyone remember the Spiderman game that came out for the PS1 in 1999 or 2000?
> 
> That had an awesome remix of the original "Friendly neighbourhood Spiderman" as it's theme tune
> 
> Awesome.


You mean this:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]s2JKY2X_AqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2010)

Spider-Man 2 for the PS was godly.


----------



## Slice (Jan 24, 2010)

Cap Cold strikes again 


*Spoiler*: __ 











And to honour the moment, for now i'm wearing a new set


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 24, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Spider-Man 2 for the PS was godly.


Agreed it was pretty epic, the ps2 version was also good.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 26, 2010)

Sadly posting all of this would require me posting a great chunk of 52, but here is the lead up to the biggest FUCK YEAR moment in the series from a character who I didn't even really like when it began


*Spoiler*: _Part of 52 #42_


----------



## Sasori (Jan 27, 2010)

Dude, your sig is an example of "OWN3D!!"


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjCsjqM1geo&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone else think Ralph looks goofy-badass in a brown suit with a gun tucked into his trousers and wearing Fate's helmet?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 27, 2010)

Venom is Juggernaut level????
And apparently the Venom suith makes you immune to blunt force.
Oh well i guess it makes sense, if Spider-man can beat up Firelord i guess that Venom is able to hurt Superman .
Too bad Doc ock did not have as much luck as Venom.


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Venom is Juggernaut level????
> And apparently the Venom suith makes you immune to blunt force.
> Oh well i guess it makes sense, if Spider-man can beat up Firelord i guess that Venom is able to hurt Superman .





My god who wrote that? This is so unbelievably stupid.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 27, 2010)

Slice said:


> My god who wrote that? This is so unbelievably stupid.


Its a 90's marvel/dc crossover.
Everything that has that is unbelievably stupid.
The only good marvel/dc crossover i read was with Batman and Spider-man.
In other news:


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2010)

superman has long hair. You cannot hold long haired superman responsible for anything he wishes to do or not.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 27, 2010)

Warning: LARGE LARGE images of deformed Spider-man art ahead.


If you can get past the weird art you might see the ownage


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 27, 2010)

LADY STILT-MAN!


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Jan 27, 2010)

It had to be posted sooner or later:



I couldn,t find all the pics but this is enough ownage for now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Those guys got screwed. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 29, 2010)

Best

Superpower

Ever


----------



## Gooba (Jan 29, 2010)

It's all natural, baby.  Train enough and you too can kill 4 soldiers with a handful of screws before they can shoot you.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2010)

Bullseye paper airplane is more badass, though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Bullseye paper airplane is more badass, though.


Where's this from?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2010)

^ Don't have the issue, but there is a scan of the thing somewhere on the net.

As for recent ownage:


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2010)

Planet Man: You are nothing compared to the powers of the planets, behold the might of jupiter!smash* The speed of mercury run the coldness of pluto freezes
Blue Bettle: Pluto isn't considered a planet anymore
Aquaman: Greetings from neptune
Planet Man: Fools! Feart the powers of the rings of saturn.
Bluebeetle: Geez Aquaman, I really don't want to see the power of uranus.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2010)

this is for m0 and ghost because this character has been neglected so much these days


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2010)

That should also go in the awesome pages thread.

That's rock of ages right? I remember skimming through it at the library once.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2010)

nah its the first 3 issues of JLA Classified (you had the correct Author)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2010)

9 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shaolin Cowboy_


.          :rofl


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 7, 2010)

Saw this on another forum:


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-BD0nEg8h8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









The last panel just made my day. :rofl


----------



## shit (Feb 13, 2010)

^lol, but he still can't keep from slobbering cereal all over his shirt


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> ^lol, but he still can't keep from slobbering cereal all over his shirt



And I think he's wearing her house shoes.


----------



## shit (Feb 14, 2010)

and yet he's still wearing the tights and whole get up
only in comic books


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Beast. (Feb 19, 2010)

.......


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

They're talking about _Mount Rushmore_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2010)

"It ain't easy being cheesy" said Chester Cheetah Hank McKoy


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmm. What do you know. I can read Majesdian.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2010)

^Nice set up, Eunectes. :rofl



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]eih67rlGNhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 19, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> ^Nice set up, Eunectes. :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Okay, that was pretty funny.

Was that Headsman or whatever his name is?


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]V5WH7_7_Q7E[/YOUTUBE]

Some moments later.....

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Feb 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Best title ever

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2010)

from one of those silver age stories were Green K was made useless


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

someone please post the last page of siege 2


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Feb 28, 2010)

Serious comic is serious


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

comics generally speaking, are about as serious literature as the twelve labors of hercules, the oddisey, journey to the west, or Ragnarok.

That even that much could be doubted, in an age of toilight, is ridiculous.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2010)

^gun guy: yeehaw! 
black guy:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 28, 2010)

USE THE GRENADE LAUNCHER!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> USE THE GRENADE LAUNCHER!



It's totally okay to use nubtubes if your enemy is THE GODDAMN BATMAN.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryb392L7Pvc&feature=grec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought this was randomly funny:


----------



## Deviate (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## shit (Mar 13, 2010)

Proof that Wolverine has always been Avenger material.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 14, 2010)

hahahaha, what are those bottom two from?


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 14, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> hahahaha, what are those bottom two from?


No idea but damn did that guy get owned
I like that the other guy is freaking out more then he is


----------



## Sasori (Mar 15, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Okay, that was pretty funny.
> 
> Was that Headsman or whatever his name is?



Yeah.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Tales of Bizarro World_


----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2010)

^


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 21, 2010)

Holy crap Alfred is the shit. He has some of the best ownage moments.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2010)

Few things about these pages

-Marvel Comic
-1990
-yes that really is who you think it is


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deviate (Mar 22, 2010)

^ Holy shit. Who wrote that?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2010)

Mark Gruenwald


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 22, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA I remember someone mentioning that in the OBD yonks ago


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2010)

He passed the Whizzer at around 200,000 and then got passed right away, but he didn't finish far behind the mystery guy at 386,000, which means he raced to win the whole way there even when having his soul crushed just over halfway there. lol

Also who's the blond guy?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2010)

Buried Alien, really you didn't get it?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 22, 2010)

Full of lighting, "Fastest Man Alive", something like "Buried Alien", Red and Yellow clothing...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 22, 2010)

Batman????


----------



## Gooba (Mar 22, 2010)

DING DING DING!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 22, 2010)

Batman can solve everything


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

Except who killed his parents!

. . . Infinite Crisis reboot doesn't count.


----------



## shit (Mar 23, 2010)

I did think it was him at first, but then it became apparent it was a marvel book, and it doesn't take much to blow my mind you see. Anyway, wanted to be sure, thanks.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 23, 2010)

I've seen the scan of him thinking his name is, "Buried Alien".  But reading all those scans together is epic.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I can't decide my favorite part of these 3 pages_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 29, 2010)

World's Funnest, right?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 29, 2010)

Indeed the Kingdom Come pages where Mxy screams so hard he blows the paint off the characters literally is pretty great too


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 1, 2010)

Not really ownage, but...


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2010)

loled so hard XD


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 1, 2010)

Can't see Eunectes'

But DD and Snake Eyes...LOL. I love Bullseye.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 1, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Can't see Eunectes'
> 
> But DD and Snake Eyes...LOL. I love Bullseye.


Realy?
I can see it just fine.
Anyway hear is the link it is the second image:
Link removed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2010)

Found this while reading Explosim.net and then clicking on the ads:


SpecialMan


Super Bat


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2010)

"We do not allow other websites to show our content"


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2010)

Uploaded the pics to imageshack, they should appear now.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know what non fall action is but civillians shouldn't be allowed to buy it.


----------



## Ohmek (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Gooba (Apr 9, 2010)

Why is her reaction to finding out Tony can see her to take off her bra?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Why is her reaction to finding out Tony can see her to take off her bra?



you know why


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 9, 2010)

Enies did this joke sooo much better with Cassidy .


----------



## S (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









"It works in the movies"


----------



## Woob 1010 (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn, spiderman noir is quite good at being badass.


----------



## superattackpea (Apr 10, 2010)

Is spider-man noir an on going series? I picked up the first trade and loved it but was unaware if they chose to continue it, and does this also mean they ar3e continuing the entire noir universe.

I guess my final thought on this line of questioning is how awesome would it be if Spidey got to meet Captain America in the noir verse.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 11, 2010)

superattackpea said:


> Is spider-man noir an on going series? I picked up the first trade and loved it but was unaware if they chose to continue it, and does this also mean they ar3e continuing the entire noir universe.
> 
> I guess my final thought on this line of questioning is how awesome would it be if Spidey got to meet Captain America in the noir verse.


I think you can pick up the second trade now.
I don,t know if there is going to be a third through.


----------



## Ohmek (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 13, 2010)

firewall'd



what chase does to ailen bubble prison things


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (May 9, 2010)

This is one of my favourite threads in the whole forum becaue I am guaranteed lulz, but why oh why is it so fucking slow 

It moves like one page every 2 months or something. Post more ownage u comic nerds


----------



## Eunectes (May 9, 2010)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 21, 2010)

Is this the new WoW mount?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL @ Booster


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh god 

"Thank you magic hand."

Also, not sure if this belongs in OWNED or AWESOME, but I suppose its a little of both.

Reasons not to fuck with the goddamn CATMAN.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Something you will never see in a comic anywhere but here_ 





Doomsday chained up to a Lamp Post


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 13, 2010)

ha batman, you cocky bastard.

Love the grin.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh yes. Yes.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 17, 2010)

I love this image but Arnold's Mr.Freeze should have been there getting hit by Thor's hammer
Does someone know who the chick in blue is?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 17, 2010)

Her name is actually Ice, which makes that line even funnier ha.

I love how serious Mr. Freeze is and how completely unserious Cold is.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I love this image but Arnold's Mr.Freeze should have been there getting hit by Thor's hammer
> Does someone know who the chick in blue is?



HAMMERTIME!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

Doing it wrong.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 25, 2010)

Touch? Mr. Ghost.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _:)_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2010)

They should have attached jetpacks to pirates instead.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 7, 2010)

Fool. :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 28, 2010)

Who is Ion fighting?


----------



## mow (Jul 28, 2010)

Tis superboy prime


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh Barda...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 31, 2010)

WTF is Spidey doing?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

A web ball. Clearly he's gonna use it to dash into his enemies for bouncy justice. Duh. Get your head out of you ass Xngababe.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 31, 2010)

He's curled into a ball of emo after slashing his wrists.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

That explains why the webbing keeps going. . .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 4, 2010)

that one never gets old


----------



## Agent (Aug 5, 2010)

I missed that issue.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 5, 2010)

I dont remember the exact issue. It was part of Dini's 'TEC run, just before heart of hush.

Carpenter's face and the saws slowing down makes me chuckle every time.


----------



## Agent (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh I though it was from Streets. She was in the storyline before the Hush storyline now. 

Dini needs to have a Batman book without some backup crap.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 5, 2010)

Yea, thats Bruce bats, not Dick.

Which imo makes it even funnier, because that line "Seriously?" is much further up Grayson's Alley than it is Bruce's.

But his 'TEC run didnt have a backup iirc. Its just Dini 1-2 shots, and its great.


----------



## Agent (Aug 5, 2010)

Yea those were great, indeed. I miss a title like that.

And thanks for clarifying, I thought it was Dick.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 











My favourite interpretation of Wonder Woman since that other comic that was post here about her being on a really heavy and bloody period and freaking out the rest of the JLA.

Can anyone re-post that?


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 8, 2010)

Never interrupt the Penguin.



*Spoiler*: __ 









The brick vs the marvel universe:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 8, 2010)

that need the ares vs wonder man clubing


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 9, 2010)

Best couple ever:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 24, 2010)

That page is fucking awesome...

But then again its BLACK BOLT, so what do you expect?



Spiderman with an axe

The mind boggles

At least it's not made of webbing : /


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 24, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> That page is fucking awesome...
> 
> But then again its BLACK BOLT, so what do you expect?
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this:

I miss 60's cartoon Spider-man.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

I like to squint my eyes and pretend they're a bunch of Daken clones


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I like to squint my eyes and pretend they're a bunch of Daken clones


I think it works beter with this one:


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

So squinty.

Sooooo squinty


----------



## Taleran (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _A little less conversation a little more action_


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2010)

This was a great little GN


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 7, 2010)

I love the bear's expression.

"What the fuck is this shit?  "


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 7, 2010)

The posture of the guy in the green shirt

They always pull that kind of posture in old comics

Has anyone actually seen it in real life?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2010)

well, rarely have I had the delightfull experience of watching a bear being hurled at one of my friend's face, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 10, 2010)

What he wants.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The posture of the guy in the green shirt
> 
> They always pull that kind of posture in old comics
> 
> Has anyone actually seen it in real life?


For some reason this post is making me laugh so hard


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 27, 2010)

Someone posted this on KMC.



Wolverine, Batman nor Cyclops could do what Dutch and Harrigan did.


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 27, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 28, 2010)

Honestly, points to Steph for agreeing to spar with Cass in the first place.

Ha, I feel like when your best gal pal is Cassandra Cain, thats the closest thing to girl talk you could possibly get.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2010)

I think this counts
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 16, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Honestly, points to Steph for agreeing to spar with Cass in the first place.
> 
> Ha, I feel like when your best gal pal is Cassandra Cain, thats the closest thing to girl talk you could possibly get.



nah, the closest would have to be when they compared shitty dads: steph's dad locked her in her room for a week, cass's shot her.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 2, 2010)

I laughed SO hard at this. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mow (Dec 5, 2010)

dude...POST THE REST


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2010)

More from astonishing X Men, why Scott Summer is an indisputable badass.



That smirk 

and, "To me, my x men"


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2010)

^ that legitimately made me stop and go "ok Scott that was pretty fucking bad ass" first time i read it


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 5, 2010)

When did he get control of his power?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 5, 2010)

it was something like emma frost was helping him keep his powers under control for a bit.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ^ that legitimately made me stop and go "ok Scott that was pretty fucking bad ass" first time i read it



Same here.

I had to stop and reread it just to take in all the badass. Not only the scene above, but the fact that Scott was willing to gamble his life on a bluff was just totally awesome.

And the "How could you have know that, oh my god did you have some kind of surveillance on your own ship that we stole!?"

AND cramming schematics into his head so that the could obliterate his captor and free wolverine (who was multiple stories up) with the same blast.

But the most badass part imo was his smirk. Cassaday did such a great job there. The bags under his eyes and the his overall wartorn appearance made it look so sinister. I remember reading and thinking "OH SHIT IS HE GONNA!? OH SHIT HE'S GONNA! "



Petes12 said:


> it was something like emma frost was helping him keep his powers under control for a bit.



Yup, and he purposefully didn't use them for a while just so that he could use them as an ace in the hole later.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2010)

I wonder, did Damian really get the wind speed wrong, or did he just lie to Tim just to fuck with him?

I hope it's the latter


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 5, 2010)

I gotta admit I don't like Cyclops that much but there are a few moments when I sit back and say to myself, "that was badass".  That above is one of them.  I also liked it when he gave those vamps a round about Fuck You speech recently.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2010)

Damian randomly (as far as he knew) jumps Tim in the middle of a chase, Tim takes off the kid gloves. It's equal parts ownage and "hey dude, I know he has it coming, but you're kind of beating the tar out of 10 year old."


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol I came in this thread to post that ass whooping, kudos.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2010)

Doinitrite? Yes, I think so. 
*Spoiler*: __ 









I love when comics get  by .


----------



## Raptorz (Dec 9, 2010)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Classic Barracuda
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol! this is win


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Cromer (Dec 19, 2010)

God, if only we could really get Blade and Edward Cullen in the same room...mao


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAFP0IoMfsA[/YOUTUBE]


Three minutes of musical sexual innuendo of the underwhelming prowess of the batman B&B heroes


----------



## Friday (Dec 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAFP0IoMfsA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Three minutes of musical sexual innuendo of the underwhelming prowess of the batman B&B heroes



Reminded me of "This Little Piggy" from Justice League Unlimited when Batman had to sing in front of a similar audience. Maybe this was a reference to that moment?


----------



## Glued (Dec 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAFP0IoMfsA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Three minutes of musical sexual innuendo of the underwhelming prowess of the batman B&B heroes



They dare call Aquaman's fish LITTLE. Those whores are just jealous that Aquaman is a married man and wouldn't stoop their level.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> They dare call Aquaman's fish LITTLE. Those whores are just jealous


Green lantern's "special ring" makes him "pretty strong"
Blue beetle needs to "come out" of his shell (could also be a circumcision joke though)
Flash is "too fast"
Green arrow can't "shoot straight"
Aquaman's little fish is "not so outrageous"
Plastic man "becomes putty"

That aint no jealousy. That's just class A first grade sick burns.
No one does it better indeed 


> that Aquaman is a married man and wouldn't stoop their level.



Yeah he's married


To Mera.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 4, 2011)

What issue is that from? I haven't been a fan of Deadpool since his recent oversaturation, but I love Danny.

While im asking, are any of the deadpool series good?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 4, 2011)

It is from the recent Deadpool Team-up and the issue is pretty good.  I'd recommend reading it if you could.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> It is from the recent Deadpool Team-up and the issue is pretty good.  I'd recommend reading it if you could.



"I will make you and everyone in this village recognize me, for one day...I will be Hokage!"

"  "

:rofl


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> "I will make you and everyone in this village recognize me, for one day...I will be Hokage!"
> 
> "  "
> 
> :rofl


----------



## Gunners (Jan 15, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted but. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 16, 2011)

Fireman Sam 5 DVD Boxset


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2011)

This thread needed more ownage. Enjoy.


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Frank Quitely drawing the Wild West who doesn't get owned?_


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2011)

SORTER DE LA ROOOOOOOOOOOOOUTE!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj_tLWMm0Fo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Lets face it, who *hasn't* wanted to do this?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9Rj1RONptc&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2011)

Where the heck is that from?


----------



## Bit Sean (May 23, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Where the heck is that from?



Tis from Blankets. Craig, you might say, had an interesting relationship with his brother


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2011)

You should see what happens within the next three pages CBG.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2011)

Man, I wish I can find a good copy of Blankets in person. . .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe because he's eating them.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, I got a laugh out of that entire scan.  BB's face was priceless.

By the way, what is going on in your sig?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 13, 2011)

The first two chapters at least are a masterclass in the comic book arts, exspecially visual flow and pacing. Would recommend it to everyone who likes comics.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2011)

But... How does that relate to this thread? 

neat web series though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> No witty comments from "the peanut gallery"(me), just read and you'll see the most owned post to ever see the internet... Two for the price of one.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Bump. :rofl


----------



## Amuro (Jun 17, 2011)

whats that from? i'm guessing punisher max but i'm probably wrong


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2011)

Definitely not Punisher MAX. It's been so long ago that I forgot, but im guessing it's either *Crawl Space: XXXombies* or some other indie zombie comic.

**Edit*
Just checked, it's definitely XXXombies.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Off season but meh_


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

buahahahahahahaha


SANTA, NOOOO


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 20, 2011)

It's the cheeky wink that sells it


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 22, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: _Off season but meh_



I laugh at that every time.  What comic is that from?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2011)

DCU Infinite Holiday Special #01


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Accessing fist_ 









*Spoiler*: _Accio Fist_ 








*EDIT:*



"THREE MONTHS UNTIL REBOOT, LETS STICK TIM IN A VAGINA!"


*Spoiler*: _All you need to know about the Batfamily_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 6, 2011)

Ha what's that from?

Also, I love how Tim has perfected the "IMGONNAGETRAPED" face.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Batfam plays monopoly_ 







> It was either a dream or a nightmare. Damian hadn’t decided which yet, and his decision was mostly contingent on when blood started being shed and how much blood it ended up being.
> 
> Bloodshed, he felt, was only inevitable. There was no two ways around it. The gathering of seven had not been in one room together before, though they all flew—-or had flown—-under the same banner. He knew he was dreaming, because the combination was too surreal to exist in the waking world. How or why his subconscious had dredged it up was beyond him, and in any other case he would have lodged a complaint with the management.
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Proclaim yourself as a messenger of god, check
Tell a teenager his mom was a drug mule, check
Manipulate said teenager deepest passions and fears, check
Call this teenager's mom a dumb bitch to his face, check
Force his mom to take a third job to pay for conditions you do not need, check
Brag about it to this kid, check
Dick around with this kid as to who is his real father, and make him think it's abominable super villain Doctor Doom only to then let him know he's not even human, check
Oh and tell him the only way he'll ever fulfill his one dream, that you built for him anyway, as a scheme to then self destruct and troll himself by giving it an expire date, will only ever be fulfilled thanks to superhero affirmative action.
check


Force this teenager to kill all of his friends while you do this to him

Check and mate

All heil Lord Ultroll


----------



## Death (Jul 15, 2011)

^ What issue is that from?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2011)

Shame on you guys for not posting this. I laughed so hard.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

Death said:


> ^ What issue is that from?



some issue of true believes, I don't know


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Shame on you guys for not posting this. I laughed so hard.



Maybe because it is like - half the issue?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

Forgot to add this bit.
It was before Ultron did all of those things to the kid. The page before


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 18, 2011)

Those are great, PinkNinja. Are they from the old JLI book?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _You know what really grinds my gears?_


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 20, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Those are great, PinkNinja. Are they from the old JLI book?



Huh, I thought I had replied to this

No idea, I just got them off Tumblr



The the last hidden panel he guzzles Ben and Jerry's


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2011)

SMBC is great


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 25, 2011)

Bye bye Bats


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 28, 2011)

Keep em coming TPN, the gay one was just ...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 28, 2011)

Alan's face in the penultimate and finals panels are just awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 28, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Alan's face in the penultimate and finals panels are just awesome.



Ha totally. The purple mask makes it even funnier.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _As the challenged party he has choice of weapons_


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 31, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Ha totally. The purple mask makes it even funnier.



Update on the joke:

Apprently a new writer had taken over for that issue. He's a Republican and people were worried he'd ungay Obsidian.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 31, 2011)

trap doppelganger > big spoon


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 1, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Update on the joke:
> 
> Apprently a new writer had taken over for that issue. He's a Republican and people were worried he'd ungay Obsidian.



Can't rep you right now, but...YOUR SIG, I LOVE IT!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 1, 2011)

Rep Gabzilla, she drew it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 1, 2011)

Already did


----------



## Thor (Aug 4, 2011)

Thor.


----------



## lucky (Aug 4, 2011)

kewwwl.  but what a spoilage preview!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 1, 2011)

*EVERYWHERE.*


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2011)

I can see him going for the batarang and  throwing a fistfull of guano instead


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 1, 2011)

Nova, your cosmic pest exterminator.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 1, 2011)

He should have put his ass into it.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 1, 2011)

I love the little head sticking out.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2011)

where is this from?


----------



## Es (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> where is this from?



It's from fear itself Home Front


----------



## Taleran (Sep 9, 2011)

One of the all time classic comic book fights


*Spoiler*: _Frank Miller, Shingen v. Wolverine_


----------



## Cromer (Sep 9, 2011)

Taleran said:


> One of the all time classic comic book fights
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Frank Miller, Shingen v. Wolverine_


Wait, so the Wolverine anime waas actually adapted from the comics? :amazed


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh no, will wolverine survive this hand to handle duel of swords


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 10, 2011)

^


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 10, 2011)

Another:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 3, 2011)

Love Scott's face in the last panel of the first page


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Eunectes (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


>



So who is the girl? And also who is the artist?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2011)

Wolverine's new girlfriend mettlia or some thing like that


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 23, 2011)

Google says her name is Melita Garner, and that the artist is C.P. Smith.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 26, 2011)

This pwns in about four different ways


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _All resembelences to real life Iranian Presidents is purely coincidental..._


----------



## Cromer (Nov 2, 2011)

"Shout if you see a Nazi."


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm not sure I have read a scene with Dr Nemesis in that he didn't rock

The man calls Namor *Bubbles* and asks if he can talk to clams


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Whimsy (Nov 27, 2011)

That is gold


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _I'm too hot for this_ 









*Spoiler*: _Stormin Norman_


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 8, 2012)

You could pretty much post that whole Thunderbolts issue


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _An eel with nipples just buzzed me_


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Doctor Nemesis is the best thing ever


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 9, 2012)

HE CALLS NAMOR BUBBLES AND DISMISSED MAGNETO OUT OF HAND!

Yeeeeeeeees


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Magneto

Metallurgy is for bitches


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 13, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: _An eel with nipples just buzzed me_



Realised I double posted an image

FIXED!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 14, 2012)

Banner >>> the Hulk


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2012)

Son of a gun, that was funny.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2012)

Background: In a fantasy world where half-elves are treated like bastard spawn by the better-than-you elves of the world one half elf discovers that his human blood allows him to absorb the sleeping power of one of the elven gods.

He goes a little insane (maybe) and decides what's best for everyone is if he destroys the elven race for their abuses.  The elves, being utterly outgunned, decide to empower another half-elf in a similar fashion.  After a long epic fight the elves and their allies manage to put down the insane half-elf.

They then decide to confront the remaining empowered half-breed.  This is her response:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 17, 2012)

I pushed a person out of my body, your arguement is invalid.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Why Rockslide is the most sucessful X-Man of his generation_


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 25, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: _An eel with nipples just buzzed me_



argh...wherer is this from...argh?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2012)

X-Club              .


----------



## Prinz Porno (Jan 26, 2012)

Seems like Hope doesn't like Emma so much.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 26, 2012)

Ark 17.0.1 said:


> argh...wherer is this from...argh?



X-Club 2 of 4


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Quis custodiet ipsos pullanus?_


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2012)

KALDUR IS THE BOSS!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Pink, what a great way to start the morning. 

(LIKE A BOSS)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2013)

Lavender said:


> *Spoiler*: __



                                               .


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 24, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

